# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قانون الأحوال الشخصية الإتحادي ( 28 / 2005 )

## المستشار11

دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة
قانون الأحوال الشخصية ( 28 / 2005 ) 
عدد المواد: 363 

فهرس الموضوعات

00. أحكام عامة (364 - 364)

01. اختصاص المحاكم (5 - 16)

02. الكتاب الأول- الزواج (17 - 97)

01. الباب الأول- الخطبة (17 - 18)

02. الباب الثاني- الأحكام العامة للزواج (19 - 37)

03. الباب الثالث- الأركان والشروط (38 - 56)

01. المادة (38 - 38)

02. الفصل الأول- الزوجان (39 - 40)

03. الفصل الثاني- صيغة العقد (41 - 41)

04. الفصل الثالث- المحرمات (42 - 46)

01. الفرع الأول- المحرمات على التأييد (42 - 46)

02. الفرع الثاني- المحرمات على التأقيت (47 - 47)

05. الفصل الرابع- شروط العقد (48 - 48)

06. الفصل الخامس- المهر (49 - 53)

07. الفصل السادس- الحقوق المشتركة (54 - 56)

04. الباب الرابع- أنواع الزواج (57 - 61)

05. الباب الخامس- آثار الزواج (62 - 97)

01. أحكام عامة (62 - 62)

02. الفصل الأول- النفقة (63 - 88)

01. المادة (63 - 65)

04. الفرع الأول- نفقة الزوجية (66 - 77)

05. الفرع الثاني- نفقة القرابة (78 - 86)

06. الفرع الثالث- نفقة من لا منفق عليه (87 - 88)

03. الفصل الثاني- النسب (89 - 97)

03. الكتاب الثاني-فرق الزواج (98 - 158)

01. أحكام عامة (98 - 98)

02. الباب الأول- الطلاق (99 - 109)

03. الباب الثاني- الخلع (110 - 111)

04. الباب الثالث-التفريق بحكم القاضي (112 - 135)

01. الفصل الاول- التفريق للعلل (112 - 115)

02. الفصل الثاني- التفريق لعدم أداء المهر الحال (116 - 116)

03. الفصل الثالث- التفريق للضرر والشقاق (117 - 123)

04. الفصل الرابع- التفريق لعدم الانفاق (124 - 128)

05. الفصل الخامس- التفريق للغيبة والفقد (129 - 130)

06. الفصل السادس- التفريق للحبس (131 - 131)

07. الفصل السابع- التفريق للإيلاء والظهار (132 - 135)

05. الباب الرابع-آثار الفرقة (136 - 158)

01. الفصل الأول- العدة (136 - 141)

02. الفصل الثاني- الحضانة (142 - 158)

04. الكتاب الثالث- الاهلية و الولاية (159 - 347)

01. الباب الأول-الأهلية (159 - 177)

01. الفصل الأول- أحكام عامة (159 - 163)

02. الفصل الثاني- أحكام الصغير (164 - 170)

03. الفصل الثالث- الرشد (171 - 173)

04. الفصل الرابع- عوارض الأهلية (174 - 177)

02. الباب الثاني-الولاية (178 - 347)

01. الفصل الأول- أحكام عامة (178 - 179)

02. الفصل الثاني- شروط الولي (180 - 180)

03. الفصل الثالث- الولاية على النفس (181 - 181)

04. الفصل الرابع- سلب الولاية على النفس (182 - 187)

05. الفصل الخامس- الولاية على المال (188 - 197)

01. المادة (347 - 347)

06. الفصل السادس- سلب الولاية على المال (198 - 202)

07. الفصل السابع- تصرفات الأب والجد (203 - 209)

08. الفصل الثامن- انتهاء الولاية (210 - 212)

09. الفصل التاسع- الوصي (213 - 227)

10. الفصل العاشر- انتهاء الوصاية (228 - 232)

03. الباب الثالث- الغائب والمفقود (233 - 239)

05. الكتاب الرابع- الوصية (240 - 273)

01. الباب الأول- أحكام (240 - 244)

02. الباب الثاني- أركان الوصية وشروطها (245 - 273)

01. الفصل الأول- الأركان (245 - 250)

02. الفصل الثاني- شروط صحة الوصية (251 - 264)

03. الفصل الثالث- الوصية بالمنافع والأقراض (265 - 266)

04. الفصل الرابع- الوصية بمثل نصيب وارث (267 - 269)

05. الفصل الخامس- بطلان الوصية (270 - 271)

06. الفصل السادس- الوصية الواجبة (272 - 272)

07. الفصل السابع- تزاحم الوصايا (273 - 273)

06. الكتاب الخامس- التركات والمواريث (274 - 361)

01. الباب الاول- التركات (274 - 312)

01. الفصل الاول- أحكام عامة (274 - 291)

02. الفصل الثاني- تسوية ديون التركة (292 - 298)

03. الفصل الثالث- تسليم أموال التركة و قسمتها (299 - 311)

04. الفصل الرابع- احكام التركات التي لم تصف (312 - 312)

02. الباب الثاني- المواريث (313 - 361)

01. الفصل الأول- أحكام عامة (313 - 320)

02. الفصل الثاني- الفروض و أصحابها (321 - 328)

03. الفصل الثالث- العصبات (329 - 335)

04. الفصل الرابع- الوارثون بالفرض والتعصيب (336 - 336)

05. الفصل الخامس- الحجب و الحرمان (337 - 342)

06. الفصل السادس- الرد والعول (343 - 345)

07. الفصل السابع- مسائل خاصة (246 - 248)

01. الفرع الأول- الأكدرية (346 - 346)

02. الفرع الثاني- المشتركة (347 - 347)

03. الفرع الثالث- المالكية وشبهها (348 - 348)

08. الفصل الثامن- ميراث ذو الأرحام (349 - 352)

09. الفصل التاسع- الإرث بالتقدير (353 - 355)

10. الفصل العاشر- التخارج (356 - 356)

11. الفصل الحادي عشر- مسائل متنوعة (357 - 361)

07. أحكام ختامية (362 - 363)

______________________________ __________
0 - أحكام عامة
(364 - 364)
المادة رقم 1 
1- تسري أحكام هذا القانون على جميع الوقائع التي حدثت بعد سريان أحكامه، ويسري بأثر رجعي على إشهادات الطلاق ودعاوى الطلاق التي لم يصدر بها حكم بات.
2- تسري أحكام هذا القانون على مواطني دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ما لم يكن لغير المسلمين منهم أحكام خاصة بطائفتهم وملتهم، كما تسري أحكامه على غير المواطنين ما لم يتمسك احدهم بتطبيق قانونه.


المادة رقم 2 
1- يرجع في فهم النصوص التشريعية في هذا القانون، وتفسيرها، وتأويلها، إلى أصول الفقه الإسلامي وقواعده.
2- تطبق نصوص هذا القانون على جميع المسائل التي تناولتها في لفظها أو فحواها، ويرجع في تفسيرها واستكمال أحكامها إلى المذهب الفقهي الذي أخذت منه.
3- وإذا لم يوجد نص في هذا القانون يحكم بمقتضى المشهور من مذهب مالك ثم مذهب أحمد ثم مذهب الشافعي ثم مذهب أبي حنيفة.


المادة رقم 3 
يعتمد الحساب القمري في المدد الواردة في هذا القانون، ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك.


المادة رقم 4 
تطبق في ما لم يرد بشأن إجراءاته نص في هذا القانون، أحكام قانون الإجراءات المدنية، وقانون الإثبات في المعاملات المدنية والتجارية.


1 - اختصاص المحاكم
(5 - 16)
المادة رقم 5 
تختص محاكم الدولة بنظر الدعاوى المتعلقة بمسائل الأحوال الشخصية التي ترفع على المواطنين، والأجانب الذين لهم موطن، أو محل إقامة، أو محل عمل في الدولة.


المادة رقم 6 
تختص محاكم الدولة بنظر الدعاوى المتعلقة بالأحوال الشخصية التي ترفع على الأجنبي الذي ليس له موطن، أو محل إقامة، أو محل عمل في الدولة، وذلك في الأحوال آلاتية:
1- إذا كانت الدعوى معارضة في عقد زواج يراد إبرامه في الدولة.
2- إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بطلب فسخ عقود الزواج، أو بطلانها، أو بالطلاق، أو بالتطليق، وكانت الدعوى مرفوعة من زوجة مواطنة، أو زوجة فقدت جنسية الدولة، متى كانت أي منهما لها موطن أو محل إقامة في الدولة، أو كانت مرفوعة من زوجة لها موطن أو محل إقامة في الدولة، على زوجها الذي كان له موطن، أو محل إقامة في الدولة ، أو محل عمل، متى كان الزوج قد هجر زوجته، وجعل موطنه أو محل إقامته أو محل عمله في الخارج، أو كان قد أبعد من الدولة.
3- إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بطلب نفقة للأبوين، أو الزوجة، أو القاصر، متى كان لهم موطن أو محل إقامة، أو محل عمل في الدولة.
4- إذا كانت الدعوى بشأن نسب صغير له موطن أو محل إقامة في الدولة، أو كانت متعلقة بمسألة من مسائل الولاية على النفس أو المال، متى كان للقاصر أو المطلوب الحجر عليه موطن أو محل إقامة في الدولة، أو كان بها آخر موطن أو محل إقامة أو محل عمل للغائب.
5- إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بمسألة من مسائل الأحوال الشخصية، وكان المدعي مواطنا، أو كان أجنبيا له موطن أو محل إقامة، أو محل عمل بالدولة، وذلك إذا لم يكن للمدعى عليه موطن أو محل إقامة معروف في الخارج، أو كان القانون الوطني هو الواجب التطبيق في الدولة.
6- إذا تعدد المدعى عليهم وكان لأحدهم موطن، أو محل إقامة، أو محل عمل في الدولة.
7- إذا كان له موطن مختار في الدولة.


المادة رقم 7 
في الأحوال التي ينعقد فيها الاختصاص لمحاكم الدولة طبقا لأحكام المادة (6) من هذا القانون، يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن المدعي أو محل إقامته أو محل عمله، وإلا كان الاختصاص لمحكمة العاصمة.


المادة رقم 8 
1- تختص المحكمة الجزئية الابتدائية المشكلة من قاض فرد، في الفصل في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية.
2- يختص قاضي التوثيقات بتوثيق الإشهادات التي تصدرها المحكمة.
ويصدر وزير العدل والشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف لائحة بإجراءات الإشهادات وتوثيقها.


المادة رقم 9 
1- تختص المحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن المدعى عليه، أو محل إقامته، أو محل عمله وإذا تعدد المدعى عليهم كان الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن احدهم، أو محل إقامته، أو محل عمله.
2- تختص المحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن، أو محل إقامة، أو محل عمل المدعي أو المدعى عليه، أو مسكن الزوجية، بنظر الدعاوى المرفوعة من الأولاد، أو الزوجة، أو الوالدين، أو الحاضنة، حسب الأحوال في المسائل الآتية:
أ- النفقات، والأجور، وما في حكمها.
ب- الحضانة، والرؤية، والمسائل المتعلقة بهما.
ج - المهر، والجهاز والهدايا، وما في حكمها.
د- التطليق، والخلع، والإبراء، والفسخ، والفرقة بين الزوجين، بجميع أنواعها.
3- تختص المحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها آخر موطن أو محل إقامة أو محل عمل المتوفى في الدولة، بتحقيق إثبات الوراثة، والوصايا، وتصفية التركات، فإن لم يكن للمتوفى موطن أو محل إقامة أو محل عمل في الدولة، كان الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها أحد أعيان التركة.
4- يتحدد الاختصاص المحلي في مسائل الولاية على النحو الآتي:
أ- في مسائل الولاية بموطن أو محل إقامة الولي أو القاصر، وفي مسائل الوصاية بآخر موطن أو محل إقامة للمتوفى أو القاصر.
ب - في مسائل الحجر، بموطن أو محل إقامة المطلوب الحجر عليه.
ج - في مسائل الغيبة بآخر موطن أو محل إقامة أو محل عمل للغائب.
د- إذا لم يكن لأحد من المذكورين في الفقرات "أ، ب، ج" موطن أو محل إقامة في الدولة، ينعقد الاختصاص للمحكمة الكائن في دائرتها موطن الطالب أو محل إقامته، أو المحكمة التي يوجد في دائرتها مال الشخص المطلوب حمايته.
هـ - على المحكمة التي أصدرت حكما بالحجر أو أمرت بسلب الولاية أو وقفها أن تحيل الدعوى إلى المحكمة التي يوجد بدائرتها موطن أو محل إقامة القاصر لتعيين من يشرف عليه وليا كان أو وصيا، إذا تغير موطن أو محل إقامة القاصر أو المحجور عليه.
5- إذا لم يكن للمدعى عليه موطن أو محل إقامة أو محل عمل في الدولة، ولم يتيسر تعيين المحكمة المختصة بموجب الأحكام المتقدمة في الفقرات السابقة، يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن المدعي أو محل إقامته أو محل عمله، وإلا كان الاختصاص لمحكمة العاصمة.


المادة رقم 10 
1- في الحالات التي يوجب فيها القانون الحصول على إذن المحكمة أو موافقتها أو تطلّب القانون رفع الأمر إلى القاضي، يقدم الطلب إلى المحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن أو محل إقامة الطالب، وذلك بموجب أمر على عريضة ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.
2- لكل ذي مصلحة التظلم من هذا الأمر خلال أسبوع من تاريخ إعلانه به، وتصدر المحكمة حكمها في التظلم بتأييده، أو تعديله، أو إلغائه، ويكون هذا الحكم قابلاً للطعن بطرق الطعن المقررة في القانون.
3- يكون طلب تعيين القيم بأمر على عريضة، وتعلن النيابة والورثة المحتملون بالطلب.


المادة رقم 11 
لا يترتب على الإشكال في تنفيذ الأحكام، أو القرارات المستعجلة والوقتية، أو المحاضر المحررة أو الموثقة، أو محاضر الصلح المصادق عليها المتعلقة بالنفقة أو الحضانة، أو استئنافها وقف إجراءات التنفيذ، ما لم تقرر المحكمة خلاف ذلك.


المادة رقم 12 
توجه الخصومة في حالة المطالبة بالحكم بفقد الشخص، للورثة المحتملين للمفقود ووكيله، أو من عين وكيلا عنه، والى النيابة العامة.


المادة رقم 13 
إذا نقضت محكمة النقض الحكم المطعون فيه كله أو بعضه، وجب عليها أن تتصدى للفصل في الموضوع.
ويستثنى من حكم الفقرة السابقة:
1-إذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد ألغي لبطلانه، وكان هذا البطلان راجعا لسبب يتصل بإعلان صحيفة الدعوى، فإن المحكمة تقضي مع البطلان بإعادة الدعوى إلى محكمة أول درجة لنظرها بعد إعلان الخصوم، على أن يعتبر رفع الطعن في حكم الإعلان بالطلبات المعروضة في الدعوى.
2- إذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد قضى بعدم الاختصاص، أو بقبول دفع فرعي ترتب عليه منع السير في الدعوى، أو بتأييد الحكم المستأنف في هاتين المسألتين وقضت محكمة القض بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه، وجب عليها أن تحيل الدعوى إلى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه، ما لم تر نظرها أمام دائرة مشكلة من قضاة آخرين، أو تحيلها إلى المحكمة المختصة لتقضي فيها من جديد وتلتزم المحكمة المحال إليها الدعوى بحكم النقض في المسألة التي فصل فيها، ما لم يكن الطعن للمرة الثانية، فعلى محكمة النقض إذا نقضت الحكم المطعون فيه أن تتصدى للفصل في الموضوع.


المادة رقم 14 
1- يعلن شخص المدعى عليه أو المراد إعلانه بصورة الإعلان، في موطنه، أو محل إقامته، أو محل عمله، أو الموطن المختار، أو إينما وجد، فإذا تعذر إعلانه جاز للمحكمة إعلانه بالفاكس، أو البريد الالكتروني أو البريد المسجل بعلم الوصول، أو ما يقوم مقامها.
2- إذا لم يجد القائم بالإعلان شخص المطلوب في موطنه، أو محل إقامته، كان عليه أن يسلم صورة الإعلان إلى أي من الساكنين معه من زوج، أو أقارب، أو أصهار، وإذا لم يجد المطلوب إعلانه في محل عمله، كان عليه أن يسلم الإعلان لرئيسه في العمل، أو لمن يقرر انه من القائمين على إدارته، وفي جميع الأحوال لا تسلم صورة الإعلان إلا إلى شخص يدل ظاهره انه أتم الثامنة عشرة من عمره، وليس له أو لمن يمثله مصلحة ظاهرة تتعارض مع مصلحة المعلن إليه.
3- إذا لم يجد القائم بالإعلان من يصح تسليم الصورة إليه، أو امتنع من وجده من المذكورين فيها، عن التوقيع على الأصل بالتسليم، أو عن تسلم الصورة بعد التحقق من شخصيته أو كان المكان مغلقا، وجب عليه أن يسلمها في اليوم ذاته لمسؤول مركز الشرطة، أو من يقوم مقامه، الذي يقع في دائرته موطن، أو محل إقامة، أو محل عمل المعلن حسب الأحوال، وعليه خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من تسليم الصور لمركز الشرطة، أن يوجه إلى المعلن إليه في موطنه، أو محل إقامته، أو محل عمله أو موطنه المختار كتاباً مسجلا باليد يعلمه أن الصورة سلمت لمركز الشرطة.
4- يجوز للمحكمة استثناء من الفقرة السابقة، أن تأمر بتعليق صورة من الإعلان على لوحة الإعلانات، وعلى باب المكان الذي يقيم فيه المراد إعلانه أو على باب آخر مكان أقام فيه، أو بنشره في صحيفتين يوميتين، تصدران في الدولة أو في الخارج، باللغة العربية أو اللغة الأجنبية، حسب الأحوال، إذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك.
5- إذا تحققت المحكمة انه ليس للمطلوب إعلانه، موطن أو محل إقامة، أو محل عمل، أو فاكس، أو بريد الكتروني أو عنوان بريدي، فتعلنه بالنشر في صحيفتين يوميتين تصدران في الدولة أو خارجها، باللغة العربية، أو اللغة الأجنبية حسب الأحوال، ويعتبر تاريخ النشر تاريخا لإجراء الإعلان.
6- ما يتعلق بالأشخاص الذين لهم موطن، أو إقامة، أو محل عمل، معلوم في الخارج، فتسلم صورة الإعلان إلى وكيل وزارة العدل، لتعلن إليهم بالطرق الدبلوماسية، أو يتم إعلانهم عن طريق البريد المسجل بعلم الوصول.
7- يعتبر الإعلان منتجاً لآثاره من وقت تبليغ الصورة، أو من تاريخ إرسال الفاكس أو البريد الالكتروني، أو من تاريخ وصول البريد المسجل بعلم الوصول أو من تاريخ النشر وفقا للأحكام السابقة.


المادة رقم 15 
1- يعلن الحكم لشخص المحكوم عليه، أو في موطنه، أو في محل عمله، أو في محل إقامته، فإن تعذر يعلن بالطرق المقررة في المادة (14) من هذا القانون بناء على أمر المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم، وبعد طلب المحكوم له.
2- يبدأ ميعاد الطعن في الحكم من اليوم التالي لتاريخ صدوره إذا كان حضوريا، ومن تاريخ اليوم التالي لإعلان المحكوم عليه إذا كان بمثابة الحضوري.
3- ميعاد الطعن بالاستئناف والنقض ثلاثون يوم لكل منهما.
4- يتعين على المحكوم له بالتطليق أو التفريق، أو الفسخ، أو بطلان العقد، أو الحكم بموت المفقود، أن يعلن الحكم للمحكوم عليه أو من صدر الحكم في مواجهته، إذا كان بمثابة الحضوري حتى تسري المواعيد في شأنه.


المادة رقم 16 
1- لا تقبل الدعوى أمام المحكمة في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية، إلا بعد عرضها على لجنة التوجيه الأسري، ويستثنى من ذلك، مسائل الوصية والإرث وما في حكمها، والدعاوى المستعجلة والوقتية، والأوامر المستعجلة والوقتية في النفقة والحضانة والوصاية والدعاوى التي لا يتصور الصلح بشأنها كدعاوى إثبات الزواج والطلاق.
2- إذا تم الصلح بين الأطراف أمام لجنة التوجيه الأسري، اثبت هذا الصلح في محضر، يوقع عليه الأطراف، وعضو اللجنة المختص، ويعتمد هذا المحضر من القاضي المختص، ويكون له قوة السند التنفيذي، ولا يجوز الطعن فيه بأي طريق من طرق الطعن إلا إذا خالف أحكام هذا القانون.
3- يصدر وزير العدل والشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف اللائحة التنفيذية المنظمة لعمل لجنة التوجيه الأسري.


2 - الكتاب الأول- الزواج
(17 - 97)
2.1 - الباب الأول- الخطبة
(17 - 18)
المادة رقم 17 
1- الخطبة طلب التزوج والوعد به ولا يعد ذلك نكاحا.
2- تمنع خطبة المرأة المحرّمة ولو كان التحريم مؤقتا، ويجوز التعريض بخطبة معتدة الوفاة.


المادة رقم 18 
1- لكل من الطرفين العدول عن الخطبة، وإذا ترتب ضرر من عدول احد الطرفين عن الخطبة بغير مقتض كان للطرف الآخر المطالبة بالتعويض عما أصابه من ضرر، ويأخذ المسبب للعدول حكم العادل.
2- إذا عدل احد الطرفين عن الخطبة أو مات يسترد المهر الذي أداه عينا أو قيمته يوم القبض أن تعذر رده عينا.
3- إذا اشترت المخطوبة بمقدار مهرها أو ببعضه جهازاً ثم عدل الخاطب فلها الخيار بين إعادة المهر أو تسليم ما يساويه من الجهاز وقت الشراء.
4- يعتبر من المهر الهدايا التي جرى العرف باعتبارها منه.
5- إذا عدل أحد الطرفين عن الخطبة وليس ثمة شرط أو عرف، فإن كان بغير مقتض فلا حق له في استرداد شيء مما أهداه للآخر، وللآخر استرداد ما أهداه.
6- إن كان العدول بمقتض فله أن يسترد ما أهداه إن كان قائما أو قيمته يوم القبض إن كان هالكا أو مستهلكا وليس للآخر أن يسترد.
7- إذا انتهت الخطبة بعدول من الطرفين استرد كل منهما ما أهداه للآخر إن كان قائما.
8- إذا انتهت الخطبة بالوفاة، أو بسبب لا يد لأحد الطرفين فيه، أو بعارض حال دون الزواج، فلا يسترد شيء من الهدايا.


2.2 - الباب الثاني- الأحكام العامة للزواج
(19 - 37)
المادة رقم 19 
الزواج عقد يفيد حل استمتاع احد الزوجين بالآخر شرعا، غايته الإحصان وإنشاء أسرة مستقرة برعاية الزوج، على أسس تكفل لهما تحمل أعبائها بمودة ورحمة.


المادة رقم 20 
1- الأزواج عند شروطهم إلا شرطا أحل حراما أو حرم حلالا.
2- إذا اشترط في عقد الزواج شرط ينافي أصله بطل العقد.
3- إذا اشترط فيه شرط لا ينافي أصله ولكن ينافي مقتضاه أو كان محرما شرعا بطل الشرط وصح العقد.
4- إذا اشترط فيه شرط لا ينافي أصله ولا مقتضاه وليس محرما شرعا صح الشرط ووجب الوفاء به، وإذا أخل به من شرط عليه كان لمن شرط له طلب فسخ الزواج سواء أكان من جانب الزوجة أم من جانب الزوج ويعفي الزوج من نفقة العدة إن كان الإخلال من جانب الزوجة.
5- إذا اشترط أحد الزوجين في الآخر وصفا معينا فتبين خلافه كان للمشترط طلب فسخ الزواج.
6- لا يعتد عند الإنكار بأي شرط إلا إذا نص عليه كتابة في عقد الزواج الموثق.
7- يسقط حق الفسخ بإسقاط صاحبه أو رضائه بالمخالفة صراحة أو ضمنا، ويعتبر في حكم الرضا الضمني مرور سنة على وقوع المخالفة مع العلم بها، وكذا بالطلاق البائن.


المادة رقم 21 
1- يشترط في لزوم الزواج أن يكون الرجل كفؤاً للمرأة وقت العقد فقط، ولكل من المرأة ووليها الحق في طلب الفسخ عند فوات الكفاءة، ولا يؤثر في العقد زوال الكفاءة بعده.
2- إذا كان الخاطبان غير متناسبين سنا بأن كانت سن الخاطب ضعف سن المخطوبة أو اكثر، فلا يعقد الزواج إلا بموافقة الخاطبين وعلمهما وبعد إذن القاضي، وللقاضي أن لا يأذن به ما لم تكن مصلحة في هذا الزواج.


المادة رقم 22 
العبرة في الكفاءة بصلاح الزوج دينا، ويعتبر العرف في تحديد الكفاءة في غير الدين.


المادة رقم 23 
1- الكفاءة حق لكل من المرأة ووليها الكامل الأهلية.
2- ليس للأبعد من الأولياء حق الاعتراض على عدم الكفاءة إلا عند عدم وجود الأقرب أو نقص أهليته.


المادة رقم 24 
إذا ادعى الرجل الكفاءة أو اصطنع ما يوهم بها أو اشترطت الكفاءة في العقد، ثم ظهر بعد ذلك انه غير كفء كان لكل من الزوجة ووليها حق طلب الفسخ.


المادة رقم 25 
يسقط الحق في طلب الفسخ لعدم الكفاءة إذا حملت الزوجة أو انقضت سنة بعد العلم بالزواج، أو بسبق الرضا ممن له طلب الفسخ.


المادة رقم 26 
ليس للولي طلب الفسخ لنقصان المهر عن مهر المهل.


المادة رقم 27 
1- يوثق الزواج رسميا، ويجوز اعتبارا لواقع معين إثبات الزواج بالبينة الشرعية.
2- يشترط لإجراء عقد الزواج تقديم تقرير من لجنة طبية مختصة يشكلها وزير الصحة، يفيد الخلو من الأمراض التي نص هذا القانون على طلب التفريق بسببها.
3- يتم توثيق عقد الزواج من المأذونين، ويصدر وزير العدل والشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف اللائحة الخاصة بهم.


المادة رقم 28 
1- لا يعقد الولي زواج المجنون أو المعتوه أو من في حكمهما ألا بإذن القاضي وبعد توافر الشروط الآتية:
أ - قبول الطرف الآخر التزوج منه بعد اطلاعه على حالته.
ب - كون مرضه لا ينتقل إلى نسله.
ج - كون زواجه فيه مصلحة له.
2- ويتم التثبت من الشرطين (ب) و(ج) بتقرير لجنة من ذوي الاختصاص يشكلها وزير العدل والشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف بالتنسيق مع وزير الصحة.


المادة رقم 29 
لمن بلغ من الذكور سن الرشد سفيها أو طرأ عليه السفه أو يزوج نفسه ولولي المال الاعتراض على ما زاد على مهر المثل، ويستثنى من ذلك إسقاط الحقوق المالية المترتبة على الزواج.


المادة رقم 30 
1- تكتمل أهلية الزواج بالعقل والبلوغ وسن البلوغ تمام الثامنة عشرة من العمر لمن لم يبلغ شرعا قبل ذلك.
2- لا يتزوج من بلغ ولم يكمل الثامنة عشرة من عمره إلا بإذن القاضي بعد التحقق من المصلحة.
3- إذا طلب من أكمل الثامنة عشرة من عمره الزواج وامتنع وليه عن تزويجه جاز له رفع الأمر إلى القاضي.
4- يحدد القاضي مدة لحضور الولي بعد إعلانه خلالها أقواله، فإن لم يحضر أصلا أو كان اعتراضه غير سائغ زوجه القاضي.


المادة رقم 31 
يكتسب من تزوج وفق أحكام المادة (30) من هذا القانون الأهلية في كل ماله علاقة بالزواج وآثاره. ويستثنى من ذلك إسقاط الحقوق المالية المرتبطة على الزواج.


المادة رقم 32 
الولي في الزواج هو الأب ثم العاصب بنفسه على ترتيب الإرث ابناً ثم أخاً ثم عماً، فإذا إستوى وليان في القرب فأيهما تولى الزواج بشروطه جاز، ويتعين من أذنت له المخطوبة.


المادة رقم 33 
يشترط في الولي أن يكون ذكرا، عاقلا، بالغا، غير محرم بحج أو عمرة، مسلما أن كانت الولاية على مسلم.


المادة رقم 34 
إذا غاب الولي الأقرب غيبة منقطعة، أو جهل مكانه، أو لم يتمكن من الاتصال به، انتقلت الولاية لمن يليه بإذن من القاضي وفي حالة العضل تنتقل إلى القاضي.


المادة رقم 35 
القاضي ولي من لا ولي له.


المادة رقم 36 
ليس للقاضي أن يزوج من له الولاية عليه من نفسه ولا من أصله ولا من فرعه.


المادة رقم 37 
1- يجوز التوكيل في عقد الزواج.
2- ليس للوكيل أن يزوج موكلته من نفسه ألا إذا نص على ذلك في الوكالة.
3- إذا جاوز الوكيل في الزواج حدود وكالته كان العقد موقوفاً.


2.3 - الباب الثالث- الأركان والشروط
(38 - 56)
2.3.1 - المادة
(38 - 38)
المادة رقم 38 
أركان عقد الزواج:
1- العاقدان (الزوج والولي)
2- المحل
3- الإيجاب والقبول


2.3.2 - الفصل الأول- الزوجان
(39 - 40)
المادة رقم 39 
يتولي ولي المرأة البالغة عقد زواجها برضاها، ويوقعها المأذون على العقد ويبطل العقد بغير ولي، فإن دخل بها فرق بينهما، ويثبت نسب المولود.


المادة رقم 40 
يشترط لانعقاد الزواج ألا تكون المرأة محرمة على الرجل تحريما دائما أو مؤقتا.


2.3.3 - الفصل الثاني- صيغة العقد
(41 - 41)
المادة رقم 41 
يشترط في الإيجاب والقبول:
1- أن يكونا بلفظ التزويج أو الإنكاح.
2- أن يكونا منجزين غير دالين على التوقيت، فلا ينعقد الزواج المعلق على شرط غير متحقق، ولا الزواج المضاف إلى المستقبل، ولا زواج المتعة، ولا الزواج المؤقت.
3- موافقة القبول للإيجاب صراحة أو ضمنا مع بقاء العاقدين على أهليتهما إلى حين إتمام العقد.
4- اتحاد مجلس العقد بين الحاضرين بالمشافهة وحصول القبول فور الإيجاب، وبين الغائبين بحصول القبول في مجلس تلاوة الكتاب أمام الشهود أو إسماعهم مضمونه أو تبليغ الرسول ولا يعتبر القبول متراخيا عن الإيجاب إذا لم يفصل بينهما ما يدل على الإعراض.
5- بقاء الإيجاب صحيحا إلى حين صدور القبول، ويكون للموجب حق الرجوع قبل صدوره.
6- سماع كل من المتعاقدين الحاضرين كلام الآخر ومعرفته أن المقصود به الزواج وإن لم يفهم معاني الألفاظ.
وفي حال العجز عن النطق، تقوم الكتابة مقامه، فإن تعذرت فبالإشارة المفهومة.


2.3.4 - الفصل الثالث- المحرمات
(42 - 46)
2.3.4.1 - الفرع الأول- المحرمات على التأييد
(42 - 46)
المادة رقم 42 
يحرم على الشخص بسبب القرابة التزوج من:
1- أصله وإن علا.
2- فرعه وإن نزل.
3- فروع احد الأبوين أو كليهما وإن نزلوا.
4- الطبقة الأولى من فروع احد أجداده أو جداته.


المادة رقم 43 
يحرم على الشخص بسبب المصاهرة التزوج:
1- ممن كان زوج احد أصوله وان علوا، أو زوج احد فروعه وإن نزلوا.
2- أصول زوجه وإن علوا.
3- فروع زوجته التي دخل بها وان نزلن.


المادة رقم 44 
يحرم على الشخص فرعه من الزنا وإن نزل وابنته المنفية بلعان.


المادة رقم 45 
يحرم على الرجل التزوج بمن لاعنها بعد تمام اللعان.


المادة رقم 46 
يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب أو المصاهرة إلا ما استُثني شرعا، وذلك بشرطين.
1- أن يقع الرضاع في العامين الأولين.
2- أن يبلغ الرضاع خمس رضعات متفرقات.


2.3.4.2 - الفرع الثاني- المحرمات على التأقيت
(47 - 47)
المادة رقم 47 
المحرمات بصورة مؤقتة:
1) الجمع ولو في العدة بين امرأتين لو فرضت أي منهما ذكرا لا متنع عليه التزوج بالأخرى.
2) الجمع بين أكثر من أربع نسوة.
3) زوجة الغير.
4) معتدة الغير.
5) البائنة بينونة كبرى، فلا يصح لمطلقها أن يتزوجها ألا بعد انقضاء عدتها من زوج آخر دخل بها فعلا في زواج صحيح.
6) المحرمة بحج أو عمرة.
7) المرأة غير المسلمة ما لم تكن كتابية.
8) زواج المسلمة بغير مسلم.


2.3.5 - الفصل الرابع- شروط العقد
(48 - 48)
المادة رقم 48 
1- يشترط لصحة الزواج حضور شاهدين رجلين بالغين عاقلين سامعين كلام المتعاقدين، فاهمين أن المقصود به الزواج.
2- يشترط إسلام الشاهدين، ويكتفي عند الضرورة بشهادة كتابيين في زواج المسلم بالكتابية.


2.3.6 - الفصل الخامس- المهر
(49 - 53)
المادة رقم 49 
المهر هو ما يقدمه الزوج من مال متقوم بقصد الزواج ولا حد لأقله، ويخضع أكثره لقانون تحديد المهور.


المادة رقم 50 
المهر ملك للمرأة، تتصرف فيه كيف شاءت، ولا يعتد بأي شرط مخالف.


المادة رقم 51 
1- إذا سمي في العقد مهر تسمية صحيحة وجب للمرأة ذلك المسمى.
2- إذا لم يسم لها في العقد مهر أو سمي تسمية غير صحيحة أو نفي أصلا وجب لها مهر المثل.


المادة رقم 52 
1) يجوز تعجيل المهر أو تأجيله كلا أو بعضا حين العقد.
2) يجب المهر بالعقد الصحيح، ويتأكد كله بالدخول، أو الخلوة الصحيحة، أو الوفاة، ويحل المؤجل منه بالوفاة أو البينونة.
3) تستحق المطلقة قبل الدخول نصف المهر أن كان مسمى، وإلا حكم لها القاضي بمتعة لا تجاوز نصف مهر المثل.


المادة رقم 53 
1) يحق للزوجة الامتناع عن الدخول حتى يدفع لها حال مهرها.
2) إذا رضيت الزوجة بالدخول قبل أن تقبض مهرها من الزوج فهو دين في ذمته.


2.3.7 - الفصل السادس- الحقوق المشتركة
(54 - 56)
المادة رقم 54 
الحقوق والواجبات المتبادلة بين الزوجين:
1) حل استمتاع كل من الزوجين بالزوج الآخر فيما أباحه الشرع.
2) المساكنة الشرعية.
3) حسن المعاشرة، وتبادل الاحترام والعطف، والمحافظة على خير الأسرة.
4) العناية بالأولاد وتربيتهم بما يكفل تنشئتهم تنشئة صالحة.


المادة رقم 55 
حقوق الزوجة على زوجها:
1) النفقة.
2) عدم منعها من إكمال تعليمها.
3) عدم منعها من زيارة أصولها وفروعها وإخوتها واستزارتهم بالمعروف.
4) عدم التعرض بها ماديا أو معنويا.
6) العدل بينها وبين بقية الزوجات أن كان للزوج أكثر من زوجة.


المادة رقم 56 
حقوق الزوج على زوجته:
1) طاعته بالمعروف.
2) الإشراف على البيت والحفاظ على موجوداته.
3) إرضاع أولاده منها إلا إذا كان هناك مانع.


2.4 - الباب الرابع- أنواع الزواج
(57 - 61)
المادة رقم 57 
الزواج صحيح أو غير صحيح، وغير الصحيح يشمل الفاسد والباطل.


المادة رقم 58 
1) الزواج الصحيح ما توفرت أركانه وشروطه وانتفت موانعه.
2) تترتب على الزواج الصحيح آثاره منذ انعقاده.


المادة رقم 59 
1) الزواج الفاسد ما اختلت بعض شروطه.
2) لا يترتب على الزواج الفاسد أي اثر قبل الدخول.


المادة رقم 60 
يترتب على الزواج الفاسد بعد الدخول الآثار الآتية:
1- الأقل من المهر المسمى ومهر المثل.
2- ثبوت النسب.
3- حرمة المصاهرة.
4- العدة.
5- النفقة ما دامت المرأة جاهلة فساد العقد.


المادة رقم 61 
1- الزواج الباطل ما اختل ركن من أركانه.
2- لا يترتب على الزواج الباطل أي أثر ما لم ينص هذا القانون على خلاف ذلك.


2.5 - الباب الخامس- آثار الزواج
(62 - 97)
2.5.1 - أحكام عامة
(62 - 62)
المادة رقم 62 
1- المرأة الراشدة حرة في التصرف في أموالها، ولا يجوز للزوج التصرف في أموالها دون رضاها، فلكل منهما ذمة مالية مستقلة. فإذا شارك احدهما الآخر في تنمية مال أو بناء مسكن ونحوه كان له الرجوع على الآخر بنصيبه فيه عند الطلاق أو الوفاة.
2- تجب التسوية في الهبة وما في حكمها بين الأولاد وبين الزوجات ما لم تكن مصلحة يقدرها القاضي، فإن لم يسو، سوى القاضي بينهم وأخرجها من التركة.


2.5.2 - الفصل الأول- النفقة
(63 - 88)
2.5.2.1 - المادة
(63 - 65)
المادة رقم 63 
1- تشمل النفقة الطعام والكسوة والمسكن والتطبيب والخدمة للزوجة إن كانت ممن تخدم في أهلها وما تقتضيه العشرة الزوجية بالمعروف.
2- يراعي في تقدير النفقة سعة المنفق وحال المنفق عليه والوضع الاقتصادي زمانا ومكانا، على ألا تقل عن حد الكفاية.
3- تكفي شهادة الاستكشاف (المعاينة) في القضاء بالنفقات بأنواعها وأجرة الحضانة والمسكن والشروط التي يتوقف عليها القضاء بشيء مما ذكر.


المادة رقم 64 
1- يحوز زيادة النفقة وانقاصها تبعا لتغير الأحوال.
2- لا تسمع دعوى الزيادة أو النقصان قبل مضي سنة على فرض النفقة ألا في الأحوال الاستثنائية.
3- تحسب زيادة النفقة أو نقصانها من تاريخ المطالبة القضائية.


المادة رقم 65 
للنفقة المستمرة امتياز على سائر الديون.


2.5.2.4 - الفرع الأول- نفقة الزوجية
(66 - 77)
المادة رقم 66 
تجب النفقة للزوجة على زوجها بالعقد الصحيح إذا سلمت نفسها إليه ولو حكما.


المادة رقم 67 
تعتبر نفقة الزوجة من تاريخ الامتناع عن الإنفاق مع وجوبه ديناً على الزوج بلا توقف على القضاء أو التراضي، ولا تسقط ألا بالأداء أو الإبراء.
ولا تسمع الدعوى بها عن مدة سابقة تزيد على ثلاث سنوات مع تاريخ رفع الدعوى ما لم تكن مفروضة بالتراضي.


المادة رقم 68 
للقاضي أن يقرر بناء على طلب من الزوجة نفقة مؤقتة لها، ويكون قراره مشمولا بالنفاذ المعجل بقوة القانون.


المادة رقم 69 
تجب النفقة والسكنى للمعتدة من طلاق رجعي، والمعتدة من طلاق بائن وهي حامل، كما يجب للمعتدة من طلاق بائن وهي غير حامل السكنى فقط.


المادة رقم 70 
لا نفقة لمعتدة الوفاة وتستحق السكنى في بيت الزوجية مدة العدة.


المادة رقم 71 
تسقط نفقة الزوجة في الأحوال الآتية:
1- إذا منعت نفسها من الزوج أو امتنعت عن الانتقال إلى بيت الزوجية الشرعي دون عذر شرعي.
2- إذا تركت بيت الزوجية دون عذر شرعي.
3- إذا منعت الزوج من الدخول إلى بيت الزوجية دون عذر شرعي.
4- إذا امتنعت عن السفر مع زوجها دون عذر شرعي.
5- إذا صدر حكم أو قرار من المحكمة مقيد لحريتها في غير حق للزوج وجاري تنفيذه.


المادة رقم 72 
1) يجوز للزوجة أن تخرج من البيت في الأحوال التي يباح لها الخروج فيها بحكم الشرع أو العرف أو بمقتضى الضرورة، ولا يعتبر ذلك منها إخلالا بالطاعة الواجبة.
2) لا يعتبر إخلالا بالطاعة الواجبة خروجها للعمل إذا تزوجها وهي عاملة، أو رضي بالعمل بعد الزواج أو اشترطت ذلك في العقد، وعلى المأذون التحقق من هذا الشرط عند إبرام العقد، كل ذلك ما لم يطرأ ما يجعل تنفيذ الشرط منافيا لمصلحة الأسرة.


المادة رقم 73 
ينقضي الالتزام بنفقة الزوجة:
1- بالأداء.
2- بالإبرام.
3- بوفاة احد الزوجين ما لم يكن قد صدر بها حكم قضائي.


المادة رقم 74 
على الزوج أن يهيئ لزوجته في محل إقامته مسكنا ملائما يتناسب وحالتيهما.


المادة رقم 75 
تسكن الزوجة مع زوجها في المسكن الذي أعده، وتنتقل منه بانتقاله، إلا إذا اشترطت في العقد خلاف ذلك، أو قصد من الانتقال الإضرار بها.


المادة رقم 76 
1- يحق للزوج أن يسكن مع زوجته في بيت الزوجية أبويه وأولاده من غيرها متى كان مكلفا بالإنفاق عليهم، بشرط ألا يلحقها ضرر من ذلك.
2- لا يحق للزوجة أن يسكن معها في بيت الزوجية أولادها من غيره إلا إذا لم يكن لهم حاضن غيرها، أو يتضررون من مفارقتها، أو رضي الزوج بذلك صراحة أو ضمنا، ويحق له العدول متى لحقه ضرر من ذلك.


المادة رقم 77 
لا يحق للزوج أن يسكن مع زوجته ضرة لها في مسكن واحد، ألا إذا رضيت بذلك، ويحق لها العدول متى لحقها ضرر من ذلك.


2.5.2.5 - الفرع الثاني- نفقة القرابة
(78 - 86)
المادة رقم 78 
1- نفقة الولد الصغير الذي لا مال له على أبيه، حتى تتزوج الفتاة، ويصل الفتى إلى الحد الذي يتكسب فيه أمثاله، ما لم يكن طالب علم يواصل دراسته بنجاح معتاد.
2- نفقة الولد الكبير العاجز عن الكسب لعاهة أو غيرها على أبيه، إذا لم يكن له مال يمكن الإنفاق منه.
3- تعود نفقة الأنثى على أبيها إذا طلقت أو مات عنها زوجها ما لم يكن لها مال أو من تجب عليه نفقتها غيره.
4- إذا كان مال الولد لا يفي بنفقته، ألزم أبوه بما يكملها ضمن الشروط السابقة.


المادة رقم 79 
تجب على الأب تكاليف إرضاع ولده إذا تعذر على الأم إرضاعه ويعتبر ذلك من قبيل النفقة.


المادة رقم 80 
تجب نفقة الولد على أمه الموسرة إذا فقد الأب ولا مال له، أو عجز عن الإنفاق، ولها الرجوع على الأب بما أنفقت إذا أيسر وكان الإنفاق بإذنه أو إذن القاضي.


المادة رقم 81 
1- يجب على الولد الموسر، ذكرا أو أنثى، كبيرا أو صغيرا نفقة والديه إذا لم يكن لهما مال يمكن الإنفاق منه.
2- إذا كان مال الوالدين لا يفي بالنفقة، ألزم الأولاد الموسرون بما يكملها.


المادة رقم 82 
1- توزع نفقة الأبوين على أولادهما بحسب يسر كل واحد منهم.
2- إذا انفق احد الأولاد على أبويه رضاء فلا رجوع له على إخوته.
3- إذا كان الإنفاق بعد الحكم عليهم بالنفقة، فله أن يرجع على كل واحد منهم وفق الحكم، أن انفق عليهم بنية الرجوع.


المادة رقم 83 
إذا كان كسب الولد لا يزيد عن حاجته، وحاجة زوجته وأولاده، ألزم بضم والديه المستحقين للنفقة إلى عائلته.


المادة رقم 84 
يجب نفقة كل مستحق لها على من يرثه من أقاربه الموسرين بحسب ترتيبهم وحصصهم الإرثية، فإن كان الوارث معسرا تفرض على من يليه في الإرث وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين (80) و(81) من هذا القانون.


المادة رقم 85 
إذا تعدد المستحقون للنفقة، ولم يستطع من وجبت عليه النفقة، الإنفاق عليهم جميعا، تقدم نفقة الزوجة ثم نفقة الأولاد، ثم نفقة الأبوين، ثم نفقة الأقارب.


المادة رقم 86 
1) تفرض نفقة الأقارب غير الأولاد اعتبارا من تاريخ المطالبة القضائية.
2) لا تسمع الدعوى بالمطالبة بنفقة الأولاد على أبيهم عن مدة سابقة تزيد على سنة من تاريخ المطالبة القضائية.


2.5.2.6 - الفرع الثالث- نفقة من لا منفق عليه
(87 - 88)
المادة رقم 87 
تتكفل الدولة بنفقة من لا منفق عليه.


المادة رقم 88 
تكون نفقة اللقيط مجهول الأبوين من ماله أن وجد له مال فإذا لم يوجد ولم يتبرع احد بالإنفاق عليه كانت نفقته على الدولة.


2.5.3 - الفصل الثاني- النسب
(89 - 97)
المادة رقم 89 
يثبت النسب بالفراش، أو بالإقرار، أو بالبينة، أو بالطرق العلمية إذا ثبت الفراش.


المادة رقم 90 
1- الولد للفراش إذا مضى على عقد الزواج الصحيح اقل مدة الحمل، ولم يثبت عدم إمكان التلاقي بين الزوجين.
2- يثبت نسب المولود في الوطء بشبهة إذا ولد لأقل مدة الحمل من تاريخ الوطء.
3- يثبت نسب كل مولود إلى أمه بمجرد ثبوت الولادة.
4- إذا ثبت النسب شرعا فلا تسمع الدعوى بنفيه.


المادة رقم 91 
اقل مدة حمل، مائة وثمانون يوما، وأكثره ثلاثمائة وخمسة وستون يوما، ما لم تقرر لجنة طبية مشكلة لهذا لغرض خلال ذلك.


المادة رقم 92 
1- الإقرار بالبنوة ولو في مرض الموت يثبت به النسب ما لم يكن المقر له من الزنا، وذلك بالشروط الآتية:
أ- إن يكون المقر له مجهول النسب.
ب - إن يكون المقر بالغا عاقلا مختارا.
ج - إن يكون فارق السن بين المقر وبين المقر له يحتمل صدق الإقرار.
د - إن يصدق المقر له البالغ العاقل المقر.
2- الاستلحاق إقرار بالبنوة صادر عن أب لمقر له ليس من الزنا، ولا يصح استلحاق الجد.


المادة رقم 93 
إذا كان المقر امرأة متزوجة أو معتدة، فلا يثبت نسب الولد من زوجها ألا إذا صدقها أو أقامت البينة على ذلك.


المادة رقم 94 
إقرار مجهول النسب بالأبوة أو الأمومة يثبت به النسب إذا صدقه المقر عليه أو قامت البينة على ذلك متى كان فارق السن يحتمل ذلك.


المادة رقم 95 
الإقرار بالنسب في غير البنوة والأبوة والأمومة لا يسري على غير المقر ألا بتصديقه أو إقامة البينة.


المادة رقم 96 
اللعان لا يكون ألا أمام المحكمة ويتم وفق القواعد المقررة شرعا.
1- الفرقة باللعان فرقة مؤبدة.


المادة رقم 97 
1- للرجل أن ينفي عنه نسب الولد باللعان خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ العلم بالولادة شريطة ألا يكون قد اعترف بأبوته له صراحة أو ضمنا، وتقدم دعوى اللعان خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ العلم بالولادة.
2- إذا كان اللعان لنفي النسب وحكم القاضي به انتفى النسب.
3- إذا حلف الزوج أيمان اللعان وامتنعت الزوجة عنها أو امتنعت عن الحضور أو غابت وتعذر إبلاغها حكم القاضي بنفي النسب.
4- يثبت نسب الولد المنفي باللعان بعد الحكم بنفيه إذا اكذب الرجل نفسه.
5- للمحكمة الاستعانة بالطرق العلمية لنفي النسب بشرط ألا يكون قد تم ثبوته قبل ذلك.


3 - الكتاب الثاني-فرق الزواج
(98 - 158)
3.1 - أحكام عامة
(98 - 98)
المادة رقم 98 
1- يفسخ عقد الزواج إذا اشتمل على مانع يتنافى ومقتضياته، أو طرأ عليه ما يمنع استمراره شرعا.
2- تقع الفرقة بين الزوجين بالطلاق أو الفسخ أو الوفاة.
3- على المحكمة أن تحاول قبل إيقاع الفرقة بين الزوجين إصلاح ذات البين.
4- إذا تزوجت المطلقة بآخر انهدم بالدخول طلقات الزوج السابق.


3.2 - الباب الأول- الطلاق
(99 - 109)
المادة رقم 99 
1- الطلاق حل عقد الزواج الصحيح بالصيغة الموضوعية له شرعا.
2- يقع الطلاق باللفظ أو بالكتابة، وعند العجز عنهما فبالإشارة المفهومة.


المادة رقم 100 
يقع الطلاق من الزوج، أو من وكيله بوكالة خاصة، أو من الزوجة أن ملكها الزوج أمر نفسها.


المادة رقم 101 
1- يشترط في المطلق العقل والاختيار.
2- يقع طلاق فاقد العقل بمحرم اختياراً.


المادة رقم 102 
لا يقع الطلاق على الزوجة إلا إذا كانت في زواج صحيح وغير معتدة.


المادة رقم 103 
1- لا يقع الطلاق المعلق على فعل شيء أو تركه إلا إذا قصد به الطلاق.
2- لا يقع الطلاق بالحنث بيمين الطلاق أو الحرام إلا إذا قصد به الطلاق.
3- لا يقع بالطلاق المتكرر أو المقترن بالعدد لفظا أو كتابة أو إشارة إلا طلقة واحدة.
4- لا يقع الطلاق المضاف إلى المستقبل.


المادة رقم 104 
الطلاق نوعان: رجعي وبائن:
1- الطلاق الرجعي لا ينهي عقد الزواج إلا بانقضاء العدة.
2- الطلاق البائن ينهي عقد الزواج حين وقوعه، وهو نوعان:
أ - الطلاق البائن بينونة صغرى: لا تحل المطلقة بعده لمطلقها إلا بعقد وصداق جديدين.
ب - الطلاق البائن بينونة كبرى: لا تحل المطلقة بعده لمطلقها إلا بعد انقضاء عدتها من زوج آخر دخل بها فعلا في زواج صحيح.


المادة رقم 105 
كل طلاق يقع رجعيا إلا الطلاق المكمل للثلاث، والطلاق قبل الدخول، وما ورد النص على بينونته.


المادة رقم 106 
1- يقع الطلاق بتصريح من الزوج ويوثقه القاضي.
2- كل طلاق يقع خلافا للبند السابق يثبت أمام المحكمة بالبينة أو الإقرار، ويسند الطلاق إلى تاريخ الإقرار، ما لم يثبت للمحكمة تاريخ سابق، ويرجع فيما يترتب على الطلاق بالإقرار إلى القواعد الشرعية.


المادة رقم 107 
يصدر القاضي المختص بعد وقوع الطلاق بناء على طلب ذوي الشأن أمرا بتحديد نفقة المرأة أثناء عدتها، ونفقة الأولاد ومن له حق الحضانة وزيارة المحضون، ويعتبر هذا الأمر مشمولا بالنفاذ المعجل بقوة القانون، وللمتضرر الطعن في هذا الأمر بطرق الطعن المقررة قانونا.


المادة رقم 108 
للزوج أن يرجع مطلقته رجعيا ما دامت في العدة ولا يسقط هذا الحق بالتنازل عنه، فإذا انتهت عدتها جاز لها أن تعود إليه بعقد جديد دون إذن وليها إن امتنع عن تزويجها له، بشرط أن يكون زواجها الأول منه قد تم برضاء الولي أو بأمر المحكمة.


المادة رقم 109 
1- تقع الرجعة باللفظ، أو بالكتابة، وعند العجز عنهما فبالاشارة المفهومة، كما تقع بالفعل مع النية.
2- توثق الرجعة ويجب إعلام الزوجة بها خلال فترة العدة.


3.3 - الباب الثاني- الخلع
(110 - 111)
المادة رقم 110 
1- الخلع عقد بين الزوجين يتراضيان فيه على إنهاء عقد الزواج بعوض تبذله الزوجة أو غيرها.
2- يصح من مسمى بدل الخلع ما تصح تسميته في المهر. ولا يصح التراضي على اسقاط نفقة الأولاد أو حضانتهم.
3- إذا لم يصح البدل في الخلع وقع الخلع واستحق الزوج المهر.
4- الخلع فسخ.
5- استثناء من أحكام البند (1) من هذه المادة، إذا كان الرفض من جانب الزوج تعنتا، وخيف ألا يقيما حدود الله، حكم القاضي بالمخالعة مقابل بدل مناسب.


المادة رقم 111 
يشترط لصحة البدل في الخلع أهلية باذل العوض، وأهلية الزوج لإيقاع الطلاق.


3.4 - الباب الثالث-التفريق بحكم القاضي
(112 - 135)
3.4.1 - الفصل الاول- التفريق للعلل
(112 - 115)
المادة رقم 112 
1- إذا وجد أحد الزوجين في الآخر علة مستحكمة من العلل المنفرة أو المضرة كالجنون والبرص والجذام، أو التي تمنع حصول المتعة الجنسية كالعثة والقرن ونحوهما، جاز له أن يطلب فسخ الزواج سواء أكانت تلك العلة موجودة قبل العقد أم حدثت بعده.
2- يسقط حقه في الفسخ إذا علم بالعلة قبل العقد أو رضي بها بعده صراحة أو دلالة.
3- على أن حق الزوجة في طلب الفسخ للعلة المانعة من المتعة الجنسية لا يسقط بحال.
4- تنظر المحكمة دعوى فسخ الزواج للعلل الجنسية في جلسة سرية.


المادة رقم 113 
إذا كانت العلل المذكورة في المادة (112) من هذا القانون غير قابلة للزوال تفسخ المحكمة الزواج في الحال دون إمهال.
وإن كان زوالها ممكناً تؤجل المحكمة القضية مدة مناسبة لا تتجاوز سنة، فإذا لم تزل العلة خلالها وأصر طالب الفسخ فسخت المحكمة الزواج.


المادة رقم 114 
لكل من الزوجين حق طلب التفريق في الحالات الآتية:
1- إذا حصل تغرير من الزوج الآخر أو بعلمه أدى إلى إبرام عقد الزواج، ويعتبر السكوت عمداً عن واقعة تغريراً ، إذا ثبت أن من غرر به ما كان ليبرم عقد الزواج لو علم بتلك الواقعة.
2- إذا ثبت بتقرير طبي عقم الآخر، بعد زواج دام خمس سنوات، وبعد العلاج الطبي، وبشرط عدم وجود أولاد لطالب الفسخ، وأن لا يجاوز عمره أربعين سنة.
3- إذا حكم على الآخر بجريمة الزنا وما في حكمها.
4- إذا ثبت إصابة الآخر بمرض معد يخشى منه الهلاك كالايدز وما في حكمه، فإن خشي انتقاله للزوج الآخر أو نسلهما وجب على القاضي التفريق بينهما.


المادة رقم 115 
1- يستعان بلجنة طبية مختصة في معرفة العيوب التي يطلب التفريق من أجلها.
2- التفريق في هذا الفصل فسخ.


3.4.2 - الفصل الثاني- التفريق لعدم أداء المهر الحال
(116 - 116)
المادة رقم 116 
1- يحكم للزوجة غير المدخول بها بالفرقة لعدم أداء الزوج مهرها الحال في الحالتين الآتيتين:
أ- إذا لم يكن للزوج مال ظاهر يؤخذ منه المهر.
ب- إذا كان الزوج ظاهر العسر أو مجهول الحال وانتهى الأجل الذي حدده القاضي لأداء مهرها الحال ولم يؤده.
2- لا يحكم للزوجة بعد الدخول بالفرقة لعدم أداء مهرها الحال، ويبقى دينا في ذمة الزوج.


3.4.3 - الفصل الثالث- التفريق للضرر والشقاق
(117 - 123)
المادة رقم 117 
1- لكل من الزوجين طلب التطليق للضرر الذي يتعذر معه دوام العشرة بالمعروف بينهما ولا يسقط حق أي منهما في ذلك، ما لم يثبت تصالحهما.
2- تتولى لجنة التوجيه الأسري وفقاً للمادة (16) من هذا القانون الإصلاح بين الزوجين، فإن عجزت عنه عرض القاضي الصلح عليهما، فإن تعذرت وثبت الضرر حكم بالتطليق.


المادة رقم 118 
1- إذا لم يثبت الضرر واستمر الشقاق بين الزوجين وتعذر على لجنة التوجيه الأسري والقاضي الإصلاح بينهما، عين القاضي بحكم حكمين من أهليهما إن أمكن بعد أن يكلف كلا من الزوجين تسمية حكم من أهله قدر الإمكان في الجلسة التالية على الأكثر، وإلا فيمن يتوسم فيه الخبرة والقدرة على الإصلاح إذا تقاعس أحد الزوجين عن تسمية حكمه أو تخلف عن حضور هذه الجلسة ويكون هذا الحكم غير قابل للطعن فيه.
2- ويجب أن يشمل حكم تعيين حكمين على تاريخ بدء المهمة وانتهائها، على ألا تجاوز مدة تسعين يوماً، ويجوز مدها بقرار من المحكمة، وتعلن المحكمة الحكمين والخصوم بحكم تعيين الحكمين وعليها تحليف كل من الحكمين اليمين بأن يقوم بمهمته بعدل وأمانة.


المادة رقم 119 
على الحكمين تقصي أسباب الشقاق وبذل الجهد للإصلاح بين الزوجين ولا يؤثر في سير عمل الحكمين، امتناع أحد الزوجين عن حضور جلسة التحكيم متى تم إعلانه بالجلسة المحددة، أو الجلسات اللاحقة إن حصل انقطاع بينهما.


المادة رقم 120 
إذا عجز الحكمان عن الإصلاح:
1- فإن كانت الإساءة كلها من جانب الزوج، والزوجة هي طالبة التفريق أو كان كل منهما طالباً، قرر الحكمان التفريق بطلقة بائنة دون مساس بشيء من حقوق الزوجية المترتبة على الزواج والطلاق.
2- إذا كانت الإساءة كلها من جانب الزوجة قررا التفريق نظير بدل مناسب يقدرانه تدفعه الزوجة.
3- إذا كانت الإساءة مشتركة قررا التفريق دون بدل أو ببدل يتناسب مع نسبة الإساءة.
4- إن جهل الحال فلم يعرف المسيء منهما، فإن كان الزوج هو الطالب اقترح الحكمان رفض دعواه، وإن كانت الزوجة هي الطالبة أو كان كل منهما طالباً التفريق قرر الحكمان التفريق بينهما دون بدل.


المادة رقم 121 
1- يقدم الحكمان إلى القاضي قرارهما مسبباً متضمناً مدى إساءة كل منهما من الزوجين أو أحدهما إلى الآخر.
2- يحكم القاضي بمقتضى حكم الحكمين إن اتفقا، فإن اختلفا عين القاضي غيرهما، أو ضم إليهما حكماً ثالثاً يرجح أحد الرأيين، وتحلف المحكمة الحكم الجديد أو المرجح اليمين بأن يقوم بمهمته بعدل وأمانة.
3- على القاضي تعديل حكم الحكمين فيما خالف أحكام هذا القانون.


المادة رقم 122 
في دعوى التطليق للإضرار يثبت الضرر بطرق لإثبات الشرعية وبالأحكام القضائية الصادرة على أحد الزوجين.
وتقبل الشهادة بالتسامع إذا فسر الشاهد أو فهم من كلامه اشتهار الضرر في محيط حياة الزوجين حسبما تقرره المحكمة.
ولا تقبل الشهادة بالتسامع على نفي الضرر.
وتقبل شهادة الشاهد ذكراً كان أو أنثى عدا الأصل للفرع أو الفرع للأصل متى توافرت في الشاهد شروط الشهادة شرعاً.


المادة رقم 123 
إذا طلبت الزوجة الطلاق قبل الدخول أو الخلوة الصحيحة وأودعت ما قضته من مهر وما أخذته من هدايا وما أنفقه الزوج من أجل الزواج، وامتنع الزوج عن ذلك، وعجز القاضي عن الإصلاح حكم بالتفريق خلعاً.


3.4.4 - الفصل الرابع- التفريق لعدم الانفاق
(124 - 128)
المادة رقم 124 
1- إذا امتنع الزوج الحاضر عن الإنفاق على زوجته، ولم يكن له مال ظاهر يمكن التنفيذ فيه بالنفقة الواجبة في مدة قريبة جاز لزوجته طلب التفريق.
2- فإذا ادعى أنه معسر ولم يثبت إعساره طلق عليه القاضي في الحال وكذلك إن لم يدع أنه موسر أو معسر أو ادعى أنه موسر وأصر على عدم الإنفاق، وإن ثبت إعساره أمهله القاضي مدة لاتزيد على شهر، فإن لم ينفق طلق عليه القاضي.


المادة رقم 125 
1- إذا كان الزوج غائباً في مكان معلوم. 
فإن كان له مال ظاهر نفذ عليه الحكم بالنفقة في ماله.
وإن لم يكن له مال ظاهر أعذره القاضي وأمهله مدة لا تزيد على شهر مضافاً إليها مواعيد المسافة المقررة فإن لم ينفق ولم يحضر النفقة طلق عليه القاضي بعد مضي المدة.
2- إن كان غائباً في مكان مجهول أو لا يسهل الوصول إليه، أو كان مفقوداً وثبت أيضاً أنه لا مال له يمكن أخذ النفقة منه، طلق عليه القاضي.


المادة رقم 126 
للزوج أن يتوقى التطليق بتقديم ما يثبت يساره وقدرته على النفقة، وفي هذه الحالة يمهله القاضي المدة المقررة في المادة (125) من هذا القانون.


المادة رقم 127 
للزوج أن يراجع زوجته في العدة إذا ثبت يساره، واستعد للإنفاق بدفعه النفقة المعتادة وإلا كانت الرجعة غير صحيحة.


المادة رقم 128 
إذا تكرر رفع الدعوى لعدم الإنفاق أكثر من مرتين وثبت للمحكمة في كل منهما عدم الإنفاق وطلبت الزوجة التطليق لعدم الإنفاق طلقها القاضي عليه بائناً.


3.4.5 - الفصل الخامس- التفريق للغيبة والفقد
(129 - 130)
المادة رقم 129 
للزوجة طلب التطليق بسبب غياب زوجها المعروف موطنه أو محل إقامته ولو كان له مال يمكن استيفاء النفقة منه، ولا يحكم لها بذلك إلا بعد إنذاره إما بالإقامة مع زوجته أو نقلها إليه أو طلاقها، على أن يمهل لأجل لا يزيد على سنة.


المادة رقم 130 
لزوجة المفقود والذي لا يعرف محل إقامته طلب التطليق، ولا يحكم لها بذلك إلا بعد التحري والبحث عنه ومضي سنة على تاريخ رفع الدعوى.


3.4.6 - الفصل السادس- التفريق للحبس
(131 - 131)
المادة رقم 131 
1- لزوجة المحبوس المحكوم عليه بحكم بات بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية مدة ثلاث سنوات فأكثر أن تطلب من المحكمة بعد مضي سنة من حبسه التطليق عليه بائناً ولو كان له مال تستطيع الإنفاق منه.
2- إذا كانت الزوجة محبوسة أيضاً فخرجت هي دونه جاز لها طلب التفريق بعد مضي سنة على خروجها بذات الشروط الواردة في البند (1) من هذه المادة.
3- في الحالتين السابقتين يشترط للحكم للزوجة ألا يخرج الزوج من السجن أثناء نظر الدعوى أو ألا يبقى من مدة حبسه أقل من ستة أشهر.


3.4.7 - الفصل السابع- التفريق للإيلاء والظهار
(132 - 135)
المادة رقم 132 
للزوجة طلب التطليق إذا حلف زوجها على عدم مباشرتها مدة أربعة أشهر فأكثر ما لم يفئ قبل انقضاء الأشهر الأربعة ويكون الطلاق بائناً.


المادة رقم 133 
للزوجة طلب التطليق للظهار.


المادة رقم 134 
ينذر القاضي الزوج بالتكفير عن الظهار خلال أربعة أشهر من تاريخ اليمين، فإن امتنع لغير عذر حكم القاضي بالتطليق طلقة بائنة.


المادة رقم 135 
على القاضي أثناء النظر في دعوى التطليق أن يقرر ما يراه ضرورياً من إجراءات وقتية لضمان نفقة الزوجة والأولاد وما يتعلق بحضانتهم وزيارتهم بناء على طلب أي منهما.


3.5 - الباب الرابع-آثار الفرقة
(136 - 158)
3.5.1 - الفصل الأول- العدة
(136 - 141)
المادة رقم 136 
العدة مدة تربص تقضيها الزوجة وجوباً دون زواج إثر الفرقة.


المادة رقم 137 
1- تبتدئ العدة منذ وقوع الفرقة.
2- تبتدئ العدة في حالة الوطء بشبهة من آخر وطء.
3- تبتدئ العدة في الزواج من تاريخ المتاركة أو تفريق القاضي أو موت الرجل.
4- تبتدئ العدة في حالة القضاء بالتطليق، أو التفريق أو الفسخ، أو بطلان العقد، أو الحكم بموت المفقود من حين صيرورة الحكم باتاً.


المادة رقم 138 
1- تعتد المتوفى عنها زوجها في زواج صحيح ولو قبل الدخول أربعة أشهر وعشرة أيام ما لم تكن حاملاً.
2- تنقضي عدة الحامل بوضع حملها أو سقوطه.
3- تعتد المدخول بها في عقد باطل أو بشبهة إذا توفي عنها الرجل عدة الطلاق وبراءة للرحم.


المادة رقم 139 
1- لا عدة على المطلقة قبل الدخول وقبل الخلوة الصحيحة.
2- عدة المطلقة غير الحامل:
أ- ثلاثة أطهار لذوات الحيض وتصدق بانقضائها في المدة الممكنة.
ب- ثلاثة أشهر لمن لم تحض أصلاً أو بلغت سن اليأس وانقطع حيضها فإن رأت الحيض قبل انقضائها استأنفت العدة بثلاثة أطهار.
ج- ثلاثة أشهر لممتدة الدم إن لم تكن لها عادة معروفة، فإن كانت لها عادة تذكرها اتبعتها في حساب العدة.
د- أقل الأجلين من ثلاثة أطهار أو سنة لا حيض فيها لمن انقطع حيضها قبل سن اليأس.


المادة رقم 140 
إذا طلق الزوج زوجته المدخول بها في زواج صحيح بإرادته المنفردة ومن غير طلب منها استحقت متعة غير نفقة العدة بحسب حال الزوج وبما لا يجاوز نفقة سنة لأمثالها، ويجوز للقاضي تقسيطها حسب يسار الزوج وإعساره، ويراعى في تقديرها ما أصاب المرأة من ضرر.


المادة رقم 141 
1- إذا توفي الزوج وكانت المرأة في عدة الطلاق الرجعي تنتقل إلى عدة الوفاة ولا يحسب ما مضى.
2- إذا توفي الزوج والمرأة في عدة الطلاق البائن أو الفسخ فإنها تكملها ولا تلتزم بعدة الوفاة إلا إذا كان الطلاق في مرض الموت فتعتد بأبعد الأجلين.


3.5.2 - الفصل الثاني- الحضانة
(142 - 158)
المادة رقم 142 
الحضانة حفظ الولد وتربيته ورعايته بما لا يتعارض مع حق الولي في الولاية على النفس.


المادة رقم 143 
يشترط في الحاضن:
1 - العقل.
2 - البلوغ راشداً.
3 - الأمانة.
4 - القدرة على تربية المحضون وصيانته ورعايته.
5 - السلامة من الأمراض المعدية الخطيرة.
6 - ألا يسبق الحكم عليه بجريمة من الجرائم الواقعة على العرض.


المادة رقم 144 
يشترط في الحاضن زيادة على الشروط المذكورة في المادة السابقة:
1 - إذا كانت امرأة:
أ - أن تكون خالية من زوج أجنبي عن المحضون دخل بها، إلا إذا قدرت المحكمة خلاف ذلك لمصلحة المحضون.
ب - أن تتحد مع المحضون في الدين، مع مراعاة حكم المادة (145) من هذا القانون.
3 - إذا كان رجلاً:
أ - أن يكون عنده من يصلح للحضانة من النساء.
ب - أن يكون ذا رحم محرم للمحضون إن كان أنثى.
ج - أن يتحد مع المحضون في الدين.


المادة رقم 145 
إذا كانت الحاضنة أماً وهي على غير دين المحضون سقطت حضانتها إلا إذا قدر القاضي خلاف ذلك لمصلحة المحضون على ألا تزيد مدة حضانتها له على إتمامه خمس سنوات ذكراً كان أو أنثى.


المادة رقم 146 
1 - يثبت حق حضانة الطفل للأم ثم للمحارم من النساء مقدماً فيه من يدلي بالأم على من يدلي بالأب ومعتبراً فيه الأقرب من الجهتين وذلك باستثناء الأب على الترتيب التالي، على أن يراعي القاضي عند البت في ذلك مصلحة المحضون:
أ - الأم.
ب - الأب.
ج - أم الأم وإن علت.
د - أم الأب وإن علت.
ه - الأخوات بتقديم الشقيقة ثم الأخت لأم، ثم الأخت لأب.
و - بنت الأخت الشقيقة.
ز - بنت الأخت لأم.
ح - الخالات بالترتيب المتقدم في الأخوات.
ط - بنت الأخت لأب.
ي - بنات الأخ بالترتيب المتقدم في الأخوات.
ك - العمات بالترتيب المذكور.
ل - خالات الأم بالترتيب المذكور.
م - خالات الأب بالترتيب المذكور.
ن - عمات الأم بالترتيب المذكور.
س - عمات الأب بالترتيب المذكور.
2 - إذا لم توجد حاضنة من هؤلاء النساء أو لم يكن منهن أهل للحضانة انتقل الحق في الحضانة إلى العصبات من لرجال بحسب ترتيب الاستحقاق في الإرث مع مراعاة تقديم الجد الصحيح على الإخوة.
3 - فإن لم يوجد أحد من هؤلاء انتقل الحق في الحضانة إلى محارم الطفل من الرجال غير العصبات على الترتيب الآتي:
الجد لأم، ثم الأخ لأم، ثم ابن الأخ لأم، ثم العم لأم، ثم الأخوال بتقديم الخال الشقيق فالخال لأب فالخال لأم.
4 - إذا رفض الحضانة من يستحقها من النساء أو الرجال انتقل الحق إلى من يليه ويبلغه القاضي بذلك فإن رفض أو لم يبد رأيه خلال خمسة عشر يوماً انتقل الحق إلى من يليه أيضاً.
5 - في جميع الأحوال لا يستحق الحضانة عند اختلاف الجنس من ليس من محارم الطفل ذكراً كان أو أنثى.
6 - للأم حضانة أولادها عند النزاع على الحضانة، ما لم يقرر القاضي خلاف ذلك لمصلحة المحضون.
7 - لكل من الأم والأب طلب ضم الأولاد له إذا كان بينهما نزاع وخرجت الأم من مسكن الزوجية ولو كانت الزوجية قائمة بينهما، ويفصل القاضي في الطلب اعتباراً بمصلحة الأولاد.


المادة رقم 147 
إذا لم يوجد الأبوان، ولم يقبل الحضانة مستحق لها، يختار القاضي من يراه صالحاً من أقارب المحضون أو غيرهم أو إحدى المؤسسات المؤهلة لهذا الغرض.


المادة رقم 148 
1 - يجب على الأب أو غيره من أولياء المحضون النظر في شؤونه وتأديبه وتوجيهه وتعليمه.
2 - يجب على من يلزم بنفقة المحضون أجرة مسكن حاضنة إلا إذا كانت الحاضنة تملك مسكناً تقيم فيه أو مخصصاً لسكناها.
3 - لا تستحق الحاضنة أجرة حضانة إذا كانت زوجة لأبي المحضون أو معتدة تستحق في عدتها نفقة منه.


المادة رقم 149 
لا يجوز للحاضن السفر بالمحضون خارج الدولة إلا بموافقة ولي النفس خطياً، وإذا امتنع الولي عن ذلك يرفع الأمر إلى القاضي.


المادة رقم 150 
1 - ليس للأم حال قيام الزوجية أو في عدة الطلاق الرجعي أن تسافر بولدها أو تنقله من بيت الزوجية إلا بإذن أبيه الخطى.
2 - يجوز للأم بعد البينونة أن تنتقل به إلى بلد آخر في الدولة إذا لم يكن في هذا النقل إخلال بتربية الصغير ولم يكن مضارة للأب وكان لا يكلفه في النقلة لمطالعة أحوال المحضون مشقة أو نفقة غير عاديتين.


المادة رقم 151 
1 - إذا كانت الحاضنة غير الأم فليس لها أن تسافر بالولد إلا بإذن خطي من وليه.
2 - ليس للولي أباً كان أو غيره أن يسافر بالولد في مدة الحضانة إلا بإذن خطي ممن تحضنه.
3 - لا يجوز إسقاط حضانة الأم المبانة لمجرد انتقال الأب إلى غير البلد المقيمة فيه الحاضنة إلا إذا كانت النقلة بقصد الاستقرار ولم تكن مضارة للأم وكانت المسافة بين البلدين تحول دون رؤية المحضون والعودة في اليوم نفسه بوسائل النقل العادية.


المادة رقم 152 
يسقط حق الحاضن في الحضانة في الحالات الآتية:
1 - إذا اختل أحد الشروط المذكورة في المادتين (143) و(144).
2 - إذا استوطن الحاضن بلداً يعسر معه على ولي المحضون القيام بواجباته.
3 - إذا سكت مستحق الحضانة عن المطالبة بها مدة ستة أشهر من غير عذر.
4 - إذا سكنت الحاضنة الجديدة مع من سقطت حضانتها لسبب غير العجز البدني.


المادة رقم 153 
تعود الحضانة لمن سقطت عنه متى زال سبب سقوطها.


المادة رقم 154 
1 - إذا كان المحضون في حضانة أحد الأبوين فيحق للآخر زيارته واستزارته واستصحابه حسبما يقرر القاضي على أن يحدد المكان والزمان والمكلف بإحضار المحضون.
2 - إذا كان أحد أبوي المحضون متوفّى أو غائباً يحق لأقارب المحضون المحارم زيارته حسبما يقرر القاضي.
3 - إذا كان المحضون لدى غير أبويه يعين القاضي مستحق الزيارة من أقاربه المحارم.
4 - ينفذ الحكم جبراً إذا امتنع عن تنفيذه من عنده المحضون.
5 - يصدر وزير العدل والشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف لائحة تحدد إجراءات رؤية المحضون وتسليمه وزيارته، على ألا تكون في مراكز الشرطة أو السجون.


المادة رقم 155 
إذا تعدد أصحاب الحق في الحضانة وكانوا في درجة واحدة اختار القاضي الأصلح للولد.


المادة رقم 156 
1 - تنتهي صلاحية حضانة النساء ببلوغ الذكر أحدى عشرة سنة والأنثى ثلاث عشرة سنة، ما لم تر المحكمة مد هذه السن لمصلحة المحضون وذلك إلى أن يبلغ الذكر أو تتزوج الأنثى.
2 - تستمر حضانة النساء إذا كان المحضون معتوهاً أو مريضاً مرضاً مقعداً، ما لم تقتض مصلحة المحضون خلاف ذلك.


المادة رقم 157 
1 - دون إخلال بأحكام المادة (149) من هذا القانون للولي الاحتفاظ بجواز سفر المحضون إلا في حالة السفر فيسلم للحاضنة.
2 - للقاضي أن يأمر بإبقاء جواز السفر في يد الحاضنة إذا رأى تعنتاً من الولي في تسليمه للحاضنة وقت الحاجة.
3 - للحاضنة الاحتفاظ بأصل شهادة الميلاد وأية وثائق أخرى ثبوتية تخص المحضون أو بصورة منها مصدقة ولها الاحتفاظ بالبطاقة الشخصية للمحضون.


المادة رقم 158 
تنفذ الأحكام الصادرة بضم الصغير وحفظه وتسليمه لأمين والتفريق بين الزوجين ونحو ذلك مما يتعلق بالأحوال الشخصية جبراً ولو أدى ذلك إلى استعمال القوة ودخول المنازل، ويتبع مندوب التنفيذ في هذه الحالة التعليمات التي تعطى له من قاضي التنفيذ بالمحكمة الكائن بدائرتها المحل الذي يحصل فيه التنفيذ، ويعاد تنفيذ الحكم كلما اقتضى الأمر ذلك.
ولا يجوز تنفيذ الحكم الصادر على الزوجة بالمتابعة جبراً.


4 - الكتاب الثالث- الاهلية و الولاية
(159 - 347)
4.1 - الباب الأول-الأهلية
(159 - 177)
4.1.1 - الفصل الأول- أحكام عامة
(159 - 163)
المادة رقم 159 
كل شخص أهل للتعاقد ما لم تسلب أهليته أو يحد منها بحكم القانون.


المادة رقم 160 
يعتبر في حكم القاصر:
1 - الجنين.
2 - المجنون والمعتوه والسفيه.
3 - المفقود والغائب.


المادة رقم 161 
يعتبر فاقداً الأهلية:
1 - الصغير غير المميز.
2 - المجنون والمعتوه.


المادة رقم 162 
يعتبر ناقص الأهلية:
1 - الصغير المميز.
2 - السفيه.


المادة رقم 163 
يتولى شؤون القاصر من يمثله ويدعى حسب الحال ولياً أو وصياً (ويشمل الوصي المختار ووصي القاضي) أو قيّماً.


4.1.2 - الفصل الثاني- أحكام الصغير
(164 - 170)
المادة رقم 164 
الصغير: مميز أو غير مميز.
والصغير غير المميز وفق أحكام هذا القانون: هو من لم يتم السابعة من عمره. والصغير المميز: هو من أتم السابعة من عمره.


المادة رقم 165 
مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادتين (30) و(31) من هذا القانون، تكون:
1 - تصرفات الصغير غير المميز القولية باطلة بطلاناً مطلقاً.
2 - تصرفات الصغير المميز القولية المالية صحيحة متى كانت نافعة له نفعاً محضاً، وباطلة متى كانت ضارة به ضرراً محضاً.
3 - تصرفات الصغير المميز القولية المالية المترددة بين النفع والضرر موقوفة على الإجازة.


المادة رقم 166 
1 - للولي أن يأذن للقاصر الذي أتم ثماني عشرة سنة في تسلم أمواله كلها أو بعضها لإدارتها.
2 - يجوز للمحكمة بعد سماع أقوال الوصي أن تأذن للقاصر الذي أتم ثماني عشرة سنة في تسلم أمواله كلها أو بعضها لادارتها.


المادة رقم 167 
الصغير المأذون له في التصرفات الداخلة تحت الإذن كالبالغ سن الرشد.


المادة رقم 168 
إذا أتم الصغير المميز الثامنة عشرة من عمره وآنس من نفسه القدرة على حسن التصرف وامتنع الوصي من الإذن له في إدارة جزء من أمواله يرفع الأمر إلى القاضي.


المادة رقم 169 
يجب على المأذون له من قبل الوصي أن يقدم للقاضي حساباً دورياً عن تصرفاته.


المادة رقم 170 
للقاضي وللوصي إلغاء الإذن أو تقييده إذا اقتضت مصلحة الصغير ذلك.


4.1.3 - الفصل الثالث- الرشد
(171 - 173)
المادة رقم 171 
كل شخص يبلغ سن الرشد متمتعاً بقواه العقلية ولم يحجر عليه يكون كامل الأهلية لمباشرة حقوقه المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.


المادة رقم 172 
ويبلغ الشخص سن الرشد إذا أتم أحدى وعشرين سنة قمرية.


المادة رقم 173 
للقاصر بعد رشده محاسبة الوصي عن تصرفاته خلال فترة الوصاية.


4.1.4 - الفصل الرابع- عوارض الأهلية
(174 - 177)
المادة رقم 174 
1 - الجنون: والمجنون هو فاقد العقل بصورة مطبقة أو متقطعة ويلحق به العته.
2 - السفه: والسفيه هو المبذر لماله فيما لا فائدة فيه.
3 - مرض الموت: هو المرض الذي يعجز فيه الإنسان عن متابعة أعماله المعتادة ويغلب فيه الهلاك ويموت على تلك الحال قبل مرور سنة، فإن امتد مرضه سنة أو أكثر وهو على حالة واحدة دون ازدياد تكون تصرفاته كتصرفات الصحيح.
4 - يعتبر في حكم مرض الموت الحالات التي يحيط بالإنسان فيها خطر الموت ويغلب في أمثالها الهلاك ولو لم يكن مريضاً.


المادة رقم 175 
1 - تصرفات المجنون المالية حال إفاقته صحيحة، وباطلة بعد الحجر عليه.
2 - تطبق على تصرفات السفيه الصادرة بعد الحجر عليه، الأحكام المتعلقة بتصرفات الصغير المميز.
3 - تصرفات السفيه قبل الحجر عليه صحيحة ما لم تكن نتيجة استغلال أو تواطؤ.


المادة رقم 176 
يرجع في أحكام تصرفات المريض مرض الموت وما في حكمه لأحكام الفقه الإسلامي وفق ما نصت عليه المادة (2) من هذا القانون.


المادة رقم 177 
للمحجور عليه الحق في إقامة الدعوى بنفسه لرفع الحجر عنه.


4.2 - الباب الثاني-الولاية
(178 - 347)
4.2.1 - الفصل الأول- أحكام عامة
(178 - 179)
المادة رقم 178 
1 - الولاية: ولاية على النفس، وولاية على المال.
أ - الولاية على النفس:
هي العناية بكل ما له علاقة بشخص القاصر والإشراف عليه وحفظه وتربيته وتعليمه وتوجيه حياته وإعداده إعداداً صالحاً، ويدخل في ذلك الموافقة على تزويجه.
ب - الولاية على المال:
1 - هي العناية بكل ما له علاقة بمال القاصر وحفظه وإدارته واستثماره.
2 - يدخل في الولاية: الوصاية والقوامة والوكالة القضائية.


المادة رقم 179 
مع مراعاة الأحكام المتعلقة بزواج الأنثى والواردة في المادة (39) من هذا القانون، يخضع للولاية على النفس الصغير إلى أن يتم سن البلوغ راشداً، كما يخضع لها البالغ المجنون أو المعتوه.


4.2.2 - الفصل الثاني- شروط الولي
(180 - 180)
المادة رقم 180 
1 - يشترط في الولي أن يكون بالغاً عاقلاً راشداً أميناً قادراً على القيام بمقتضيات الولاية.
2 - يشترط في ولي النفس أن يكون أمينا على نفس القاصر قادراً على تدبير شؤونه متحداً معه في الدين.


4.2.3 - الفصل الثالث- الولاية على النفس
(181 - 181)
المادة رقم 181 
1 - الولاية على النفس للأب، ثم للعاصب بنفسه على ترتيب الإرث.
2 - عند تعدد المستحقين للولاية في درجة واحدة وقوة قرابة واحدة واستوائهم في الرشد، فالولاية لأكبرهم، وإن اختلفوا في الرشد اختارت المحكمة أصلحهم للولاية.
3 - أن لم يوجد مستحق عينت المحكمة ولياً على النفس من أقارب القاصر إن وجد فيهم صالح للولاية وإلا فمن غيرهم.


4.2.4 - الفصل الرابع- سلب الولاية على النفس
(182 - 187)
المادة رقم 182 
تسلب الولاية وجوباً عن ولي النفس في الحالات الآتية:
1 إذا اختل فيه بعض شرائط الولاية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.
2 - إذا ارتكب الولي مع المولّى عليه أو مع غيره جريمة الاغتصاب أو هتك العرض أو قاده في طريق الدعارة أو ما في حكمها.
3 - إذا صدر على الولي حكم بات في جناية أو جنحة عمدية أوقعها هو أو غيره على نفس المولى عليه أو ما دونها.
4 - إذا حكم على الولي بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية مدة تزيد على سنة.


المادة رقم 183 
1 - يجوز سلب الولاية عن ولي النفس كلياً أو جزئياً دائماً أو مؤقتاً في الأحوال الآتية:
أ - إذا حكم على الولي بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية مدة سنة فأقل.
ب - إذا أصبح المولّى عليه عرضة للخطر الجسيم في سلامته أو صحته أو عرضه أو أخلاقه أو تعليمه بسبب سوء معاملة الولي له، أو سوء القدوة نتيجة لاشتهار الولي بفساد السيرة أو الإدمان على المسكرات أو المخدرات، أو بسبب عدم العناية.
ولا يشترط في هذه الحالة أن يصدر حكم بعقوبة على الولي بسبب شيء مما ذكر.
2 - يجوز للمحكمة بدلاً من سلب الولاية في الأحوال المتقدمة أن تعهد بالقاصر إلى إحدى المؤسسات الاجتماعية المتخصصة مع استمرار ولاية الولي.


المادة رقم 184 
في الحالات المذكورة في المادتين (182) و183) من هذا القانون يجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب سلطة التحقيق أن تعهد مؤقتاً بالقاصر إلى شخص مؤتمن أو إلى إحدى المؤسسات الاجتماعية المتخصصة حتى يبت في موضوع الولاية.


المادة رقم 185 
إذا سلبت ولاية الولي عن بعض من تحت ولايته وجب سلبها عن باقيهم.


المادة رقم 186 
إذا قضت المحكمة على ولي النفس بسلب ولايته أو الحد منها أو وقفها انتقلت الولاية إلى من يليه في الترتيب أن كان أهلاً.
فإن أبى أو كان غير أهل جاز للمحكمة أن تعهد بالولاية إلى من تراه أهلا ولو لم يكن قريباً للقاصر أو أن تعهد بهذه الولاية إلى إحدى المؤسسات الاجتماعية المتخصصة.


المادة رقم 187 
في غير الحالات التي تسلب فيها الولاية وجوباً يجوز للمحكمة أن ترد لولي النفس ولايته التي كانت سلبتها عنه جزئياً أو كلياً بناء على طلبه وبشرط أن تكون قد مضت ستة أشهر على زوال سبب سلبها.


4.2.5 - الفصل الخامس- الولاية على المال
(188 - 197)
المادة رقم 188 
الولاية على المال للأب وحده ثم لوصيه إن وجد ثم للجد الصحيح ثم لوصيه إن وجد ثم للقاضي، ولا يجوز لأحد منهم التخلي عن ولايته إلا بإذن المحكمة.


4.2.5.1 - المادة
(347 - 347)
المادة رقم 189 
لا يدخل في الولاية ما يؤول للقاصر من مال بطريق التبرع إذا اشترط المتبرع ذلك.


المادة رقم 190 
لا يجوز إقراض مال القاصر أو التبرع به أو بمنافعه فإن وقع التصرف بشيء من ذلك كان باطلاً وموجباً للمسؤولية والضمان.


المادة رقم 191 
لا يجوز للولي أن يتصرف في عقار القاصر تصرفاً ناقلاً لملكيته أو منشئاً عليه حقاً عينياً إلا بإذن المحكمة، ويكون ذلك لضرورة أو مصلحة ظاهرة تقدرها المحكمة.


المادة رقم 192 
لا يجوز للولي الاقتراض لمصلحة القاصر إلا بإذن المحكمة وبما لا يخالف أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية.


المادة رقم 193 
لا يجوز للولي بغير إذن المحكمة تأجير عقار القاصر لمدة تمتد إلي ما بعد سنة من بلوغه راشداً.


المادة رقم 194 
لا يجوز للولي أن يستمر في تجارة آلت للقاصر إلا بإذن المحكمة وفي حدود هذا الإذن.


المادة رقم 195 
لا يجوز للولي أن يقبل هبة أو وصية للقاصر محملة بالتزامات إلا بإذن المحكمة.


المادة رقم 196 
1 - على الولي أن يحرر قائمة بما يكون للقاصر من مال أو ما يؤول إليه وأن يودع هذه القائمة قلم كتاب المحكمة التي يقع بدائرتها موطنه في مدى شهرين من بدء الولاية أو من أيلولة هذا المال إلى القاصر.
2 - يجوز للمحكمة اعتبار عدم تقديم هذه القائمة أو التأخر في تقديمها تعريضاً لمال القاصر للخطر.


المادة رقم 197 
للولي بإذن من المحكمة أن ينفق على نفسه من مال القاصر إذا كانت نفقته واجبة عليه وأن ينفق منه علي من تجب على القاصر نفقته.


4.2.6 - الفصل السادس- سلب الولاية على المال
(198 - 202)
المادة رقم 198 
تحكم المحكمة بوقف الولاية إذا اعتبر الولي غائباً أو حبس تنفيذاً لحكم بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية مدة سنة فأقل.


المادة رقم 199 
تحكم المحكمة بوقف الولاية إذا اعتبر الولي غائباً أو حبس تنفيذاً لحكم بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية مدة سنة فأقل.


المادة رقم 200 
يترتب على الحكم بسلب الولاية على نفس القاصر، سقوطها أو وقفها بالنسبة إلى المال.


المادة رقم 201 
إذا سلبت الولاية أو حُدّ منها أو وقفت فلا تعود إلا بحكم من المحكمة بعد التثبت من زوال الأسباب التي دعت إلى سلبها أو الحد منها أو وقفها.


المادة رقم 202 
لا يقبل طلب استرداد الولاية الذي سبق رفضه إلا بعد انقضاء سنة من تاريخ الحكم البات بالرفض.


4.2.7 - الفصل السابع- تصرفات الأب والجد
(203 - 209)
المادة رقم 203 
تكون الولاية للأب على أموال ولده القاصر حفظاً، وإدارة، واستثماراً.


المادة رقم 204 
تشمل ولاية الأب أولاد ابنه القاصرين إذا كان أبوهم محجوراً عليه.


المادة رقم 205 
تحمل تصرفات الأب على السداد وخصوصاً في الحالات الآتية:
1 - التعاقد باسم ولده والتصرف في أمواله.
2 - القيام بالتجارة لحساب ولده، ولا يستمر في ذلك إلا في حالة النفع الظاهر.
3 - قبول التبرعات المشروعة لمصلحة ولده، إذا كانت خالية من التزامات ضارة.
4 - الإنفاق من مال ولده على من وجب لهم النفقة عليه.


المادة رقم 206 
تكون تصرفات الأب موقوفة على أذن المحكمة في الحالات الآتية:
1 - إذا اشترى ملك ولده لنفسه أو لزوجته أو سائر أولاده.
2 - إذا باع ملكه أو ملك زوجته أو سائر أولاده لولده.
3 - إذا باع ملك ولده ليستثمر ثمنه لنفسه.


المادة رقم 207 
1 - تبطل تصرفات الأب إذا ثبت سوء تصرفه، وعدم وجود مصلحة فيه للقاصر.
2 - يعتبر الأب مسؤولاً في ماله عن الخطأ الجسيم الذي نتج عنه ضرر لولده.


المادة رقم 208 
تسلب ولاية الأب أو يحد منها إذا ثبت للقاضي أن أموال القاصر أصبحت نتيجة تصرف أبيه في خطر.


المادة رقم 209 
تسري على الجد الأحكام المقررة للأب في هذا الباب.


4.2.8 - الفصل الثامن- انتهاء الولاية
(210 - 212)
المادة رقم 210 
تنتهي الولاية ببلوغ القاصر راشداً ما لم تحكم المحكمة باستمرار الولاية عليه.


المادة رقم 211 
إذا انتهت الولاية على شخص فلا تعود إلا إذا قام به سبب من أسباب الحجر.


المادة رقم 212 
على الولي أو ورثته رد أموال القاصر إليه عند انتهاء الولاية وذلك عن طريق المحكمة المختصة.


4.2.9 - الفصل التاسع- الوصي
(213 - 227)
المادة رقم 213 
1 - يجوز للأب أن يعين وصياً مختاراً على ولده القاصر أو الحمل المستكن وعلى القاصرين من أولاد ابنه المحجور عليه، ويجوز ذلك أيضا للمتبرع في الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة 189 وتعرض الوصاية على المحكمة لتثبيتها.
2 - يجوز لكل من الأب أو المتبرع في أي وقت أن يعدل عن هذا الاختيار.
3 - يشترط أن يثبت الاختيار أو العدول بورقة رسمية أو عرفية.
4 - إذا لم يكن للقاصر أو الحمل المستكن وصي مختار أو جد صحيح تعين المحكمة وصياً.
5 - لا يتصرف الوصي في مال الحمل المستكن إلى أن يولد حياً وعليه تسليمه لوليه الشرعي.


المادة رقم 214 
يعين القاضي وصياً خاصاً أو مؤقتاً كلما اقتضت مصلحة القاصر ذلك.


المادة رقم 215 
يشترط في الوصي سواء أكان وصياً مختاراً أم وصي القاضي أن يكون عدلاً كفؤاً أميناً ذا أهلية كاملة، متحداً في الدين مع الموصى عليه قادراً على القيام بمقتضيات الوصاية، ولا يجوز بوجه خاص أن يعين وصياً:
1 - من قرر الأب قبل وفاته من التعيين متى بني هذا الحرمان على أسباب قوية ترى المحكمة بعد تحقيقها أنها تبرز ذلك ويثبت الحرمان بورقة رسمية أو عرفية.
2 - من كان بينه هو أو أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو زوجه وبين القاصر نزاع قضاني أو من كان بينه وبين القاصر أو عائلته عداوة إذا كان يخشى من ذلك كله على مصلحة القاصر.
3 - المحكوم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية في جريمة من الجرائم المخلة بالآداب أو الماسة بالشرف أو النزاهة ومع ذلك إذا انقضت مدة تزيد على خمس سنوات جاز عند الضرر التجاوز عن هذا الشرط.
4 - من ليس له وسيلة مشروعة للعيش.
5 - من سبق أن سلبت ولايته أو عزل عن الوصاية على قاصر آخر.


المادة رقم 216 
يتقيد الوصي بالشروط والمهام المسندة إليه بوثيقة الايصاء، ما لم تكن مخالفة للقانون.


المادة رقم 217 
يجوز أن يكون الوصي ذكراً أو أنثى، شخصاً طبيعياً أو اعتبارياً، منفرداً أو متعدداً، مستقلاً أو معه مشرف.


المادة رقم 218 
1 - في حال تعدد الأوصياء لا يجوز لأحدهم الانفراد بالتصرف إلا إذا كان الموصي قد حدد اختصاصاً لكل منهم، فإن كانت الوصاية لعدد من الأوصياء مجتمعين فلا يجوز لأحدهم التصرف إلا بموافقة الآخرين، ومع ذلك يجوز لكل من الأوصياء اتخاذ الإجراءات الضرورية أو المستعجلة أو المتخصصة لنفع القاصر أو التصرف فيما يخشى عليه التلف من التأخير أو التصرف فيما لا اختلاف فيه كرد الودائع الثابتة للقاصر.
2 - عند الاختلاف بين الأوصياء يرفع الأمر إلى المحكمة.


المادة رقم 219 
تلزم الوصية بقبولها صراحة أو دلالة ولا يحق للوصي التخلي عنها إذا قبلها صراحة أو دلالة إلا عن طريق المحكمة المختصة.


المادة رقم 220 
إذا عين الأب مشرفاً لمراقبة أعمال الوصي، فعلى المشرف إن يقوم بما يحقق ذلك وفق ما تقتضيه مصلحة القاصر ويكون مسئولا أمام المحكمة.


المادة رقم 221 
يشترط في المشرف ما يشترط في الوصي.


المادة رقم 222 
1 - يسري على المشرف فيما يتعلق بتعيينه وعزله وقبول استقالته وأجره عن أعماله ومسؤوليته عن تقصيره ما يسري من أحكام على الوصي.
2 - تقرر المحكمة انتهاء الإشراف إذا زالت دواعيه.


المادة رقم 223 
يجب على الوصي إدارة أموال القاصر وحفظها واستثمارها، وعليه أن يبذل في ذلك من العناية ما يبذل في مثل ذلك.


المادة رقم 224 
تخضع تصرفات الوصي إلى رقابة المحكمة، ويلزم بتقديم حسابات دورية إليها عن تصرفاته في إدارة أموال القاصر ومن في حكمه.


المادة رقم 225 
لا يجوز للوصي القيام بالأعمال التالية إلا بإذن من المحكمة.
1 - التصرف في أموال القاصر بالبيع أو الشراء أو المقايضة أو الشركة أو الرهن أو أي نوع آخر من أنواع التصرفات الناقلة للملكية أو المرتبة لحق عيني.
2 - التصرف في السندات والأسهم أو حصص منها، وكذا في المنقول غير اليسير أو الذي لا يخشى تلفه ما لم تكن قيمته ضئيلة.
3 - تحويل ديون القاصر أو قبول الحوالة عليه إذا كان مديناً.
4 - استثمار أموال القاصر لحسابه.
5 - اقتراض أموال لمصلحة القاصر.
6 - تأجير عقار القاصر.
7 - قبول التبرعات المقيدة بشرط أو رفضها.
8 - الإنفاق من مال القاصر على من تجب عليه نفقته إلا إذا كانت النفقة مقضياً بها بحكم واجب النفاذ.
9 - الوفاء بالالتزامات الحالة التي تكون على التركة أو على القاصر.
10 - الإقرار بحق على القاصر.
11 - الصلح والتحكيم.
12 - رفع الدعوى إذا لم يكن في تأخير رفعها ضرر على القاصر أو ضياع حق له.
13 - التنازل عن الدعوى وعدم استعماله لطرق الطعن المقررة قانوناً.
14 - بيع أو تأجير أموال القاصر لنفسه أو لزوجه أو لأحد أصولهما أو فروعهما أو لمن يكون الوصي نائباً عنه.
15 - ما يصرف في تزويج القاصر من مهر ونحوه حسب الأنظمة المرعية.
16 - تعليم القاصر إذا احتاج للنفقة.
17 - الإنفاق اللازم لمباشرة القاصر مهنة معينة.


المادة رقم 226 
تمنع الجهة المكلفة شؤون القاصرين أو أي مسؤول مختص فيها من شراء أو استئجار شيد لنفسه أو لزوجه أو لأحد أصولهما أو فروعهما مما يملكه القاصر، كما يمنع أن يبيع له شيئاً مما يملكه هو أو زوجه أو أحد أصولهما أو فروعهما.


المادة رقم 227 
تكون الوصاية بغير أجر إلا إذا رأت المحكمة بناء على طلب الوصي أن تعين له اجراً أو أن تمنحه مكافأة عن عمل معين أو حدد له الموصي اجراً مقبولاً عرفاً.


4.2.10 - الفصل العاشر- انتهاء الوصاية
(228 - 232)
المادة رقم 228 
تنتهي مهمة الوصي في الحالات الآتية:
1 - وفاته أو فقده لأهليته أو نقصانها.
2 - ثبوت فقدانه أو غيبته.
3 - قبول طلبه بالتخلي عن مهمته أو عزله.
4 - تعذر قيامه بواجبات الوصاية.
5 - ترشيد القاصر أو بلوغه راشداً.
6 - رفع الحجر عن المحجور عليه.
7 - استرداد أبي القاصر أهليته.
8 - وفاة القاصر أو المحجور عليه.
9 - انتهاء العمل الذي أقيم الوصي لمباشرته أو المدة التي أقت لها تعيينه.


المادة رقم 229 
إذا بلغ الصبي مجنوناً أو غير مأمون على أمواله وجب على الوصي إبلاغ المحكمة للنظر في استمرار الوصاية عليه بعد بلوغه.


المادة رقم 230 
يحكم بعزل الوصي:
1 - إذا قام به سبب من أسباب عدم الصلاحية للوصاية، ولو كان هذا السبب قائماً وقت تعيينه.
2 - إذا أساء الإدارة أو أهمل فيها أو أصبح في بقائه خطورة على مصلحة القاصر.


المادة رقم 231 
1 - على الوصي عند انتهاء مهمته تسليم أموال القاصر وكل ما يتعلق بها من حسابات ووثائق إلى من يعنيه الأمر، تحت إشراف المحكمة، خلال مدة أقصاها ثلاثون يوماً من انتهاء مهمته. وعليه أن يودع قلم كتاب المحكمة المختصة في الميعاد المذكور صورة من الحساب ومحضر تسليم الأموال، على أن تراعي المحكمة أحكام المسؤولية الجزائية عند الاقتضاء.
2- يقع باطلاً كل تعهد أو إبراء أو مخالصة يحصل عليها الوصي من القاصر الذي بلغ سن الرشد خلال سنة من تاريخ تصديق المحكمة على الحساب.


المادة رقم 232 
إذا توفي الوصي أو حجر عليه أو اعتبر غائباً وجب على ورثته أو من ينوب عنه أو من يضع يده على المال حسب الأحوال أخبار المحكمة بذلك فوراً لاتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لحماية حقوق القاصر مع تسليم أموال القاصر وتقديم الحساب الخاص بها.


4.3 - الباب الثالث- الغائب والمفقود
(233 - 239)
المادة رقم 233 
1 - الغائب هو الشخص الذي لا يعرف موطنه ولا محل إقامته.
2 - المفقود هو الغائب الذي لا تعرف حياته ولا وفاته.


المادة رقم 234 
إذا لم يكن للغائب أو المفقود وكيل يعين له وكيل قضائي لإدارة أمواله.


المادة رقم 235 
تحصى أموال الغائب، أو المفقود، عند تعيين وكيل قضائي عنه وتدار وفق إدارة أموال القاصر.


المادة رقم 236 
ينتهي الفقد:
1 - إذا تحققت حياة المفقود أو وفاته.
2 - إذا حكم باعتبار المفقود ميتاً.


المادة رقم 237 
1 - على القاضي في جميع الأحوال أن يبحث عن المفقود، بكل الوسائل، للوصول إلى معرفة ما إذا كان حياً أو ميتاً قبل أن يحكم بوفاته.
2 - يحكم القاضي بموت المفقود إذا قام دليل على وفاته.
3 - للقاضي أن يحكم بموت المفقود في أحوال يغلب فيها هلاكه، إذا مضت سنة على إعلان فقده بناء على طلب ذوي الشأن، أو إذا مضت أربع سنوات في الأحوال العادية.
4 - لا توزع أموال المفقود الذي حكم بموته إلا بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من تاريخ إعلان فقده.


المادة رقم 238 
يعتبر يوم صدور الحكم بموت المفقود تاريخاً لوفاته.


المادة رقم 239 
إذا حكم باعتبار المفقود ميتاً ثم ظهر حياً.
1 - عادت زوجته إليه في الأحوال الآتية:
أ - إذا لم يدخل بها زوجها الثاني في نكاح صحيح.
ب - إذا كان زوجها الثاني يعلم بحياة زوجها الأول.
ج - إذا تزوجها الثاني أثناء العدة.
2 - رجع على ورثته بتركته عدا ما هلك منها.


5 - الكتاب الرابع- الوصية
(240 - 273)
5.1 - الباب الأول- أحكام
(240 - 244)
المادة رقم 240 
الوصية تصرف في التركة مضاف الى ما بعد موت الموصى.


المادة رقم 241 
تقع الوصية مطلقة، أو مضافة، أو معلقة على شرط صحيح أو مقيدة به.


المادة رقم 242 
إذا اقترنت الوصية بشرط ينافي المقاصد الشرعية، أو أحكام هذا القانون، فالشرط باطل والوصية صحيحة.


المادة رقم 243 
تنفذ الوصية في حدود ثلث تركة الموصي، بعد أداء الحقوق المتعلقة بها، وتصبح فيما زاد على الثلث في حدود حصة من أجازها من الورثة الراشدين.


المادة رقم 244 
كل تصرف يصدر في مرض الموت بقصد التبرع أو المحاباة، تسري عليه أحكام الوصية أياً كانت التسمية التي تعطى له.


5.2 - الباب الثاني- أركان الوصية وشروطها
(245 - 273)
5.2.1 - الفصل الأول- الأركان
(245 - 250)
المادة رقم 245 
أركان الوصية: الصيغة والموصي والموصى له والموصى به.


المادة رقم 246 
تنعقد الوصية بالعبارة، أو بالكتابة، فإذا كان الموصي عاجزاً عنهما فبالاشارة المفهومة.


المادة رقم 247 
لا تسمع عند الإنكار دعوى الوصية أو الرجوع عنها إلا بطرق الإثبات المقررة شرعاً.


المادة رقم 248 
1 - تصح الوصية ممن له أهلية التبرع ولو صدرت في مرض الموت، مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين (174) و176) هذا القانون.
2 - تصح الوصية من المحجور عليه لسفه أو غفلة بالقربات بإذن المحكمة.
3 - للموصي تعديل الوصية أو الرجوع عنها كلا أو بعضاً.
4 - يعتبر تفويت الموصي للمال المعين الذي أوصى به رجوعاً منه عن الوصية.


المادة رقم 249 
تصبح الوصية لمن يصح تملكه للموصى به ولو مع اختلاف الدين.


المادة رقم 250 
لا وصية لوارث إلا إذا أجازها الباقون من الورثة الراشدين فتنفذ في حصة من أجازها.


5.2.2 - الفصل الثاني- شروط صحة الوصية
(251 - 264)
المادة رقم 251 
1 - تصح الوصية لشخص معين، حي أو حمل مستكن.
2 - تصح الوصية لفئة مصحورة أو غير محصورة.
3 - تصح الوصية لوجوه البر الجائزة شرعاً.


المادة رقم 252 
1 - يشترط في الوصية لشخص معين، قبوله لها بعد وفاة الموصي، أو حال حياته واستمراره على قبولها بعد وفاته.
2 - إذا كان الموصى له جنيناً أو قاصراً، أو محجوراً عليه، فلمن له الولاية على ماله قبول الوصية، وله ردها بعد إذن القاضي.
3 - لا تحتاج الوصية لشخص غير معين إلى قبول ولا ترد برد أحد.
4 - يكون القبول على الجهات، والمؤسسات والمنشآت ممن يمثلها قانوناً، وله الرد بعد موافقة القاضي.


المادة رقم 253 
1 - لا يشترط قبول الوصية فور وفاة الموصي.
2 - يعتبر سكوت الموصى له بعد علمه بالوصية مدة ثلاثين يوماً قبولاً لها، فإن كانت الوصية محملة بالتزام فتمتد المدة إلى خمسين يوماً وذلك ما لم يكن هناك مانع معتبر من رده.


المادة رقم 254 
للموصى له كامل الأهلية رد الوصية كلاً أو بعضاً.


المادة رقم 255 
إذا مات الموصى له بعد وفاة الموصي من دون أن يصدر عنه قبول ولا رد، انتقلت الوصية إلى ورثة الموصى له ما لم تكن محملة بالتزامات.


المادة رقم 256 
1 - يملك الموصى له المعين الموصى به من تاريخ وفاة الموصي بشرط القبول.
2 - يقوم وارث من مات من الموصى لهم قبل القسمة مقامه.
3 - يقسم الموصى به بالتساوي إذا تعدد الموصى لهم ما لم يشترط الموصي التفاوت.
4 - ينفرد الحي من التوائم بالموصى به للحمل، إذا وضعت المرأة أحدهم ميتاً.


المادة رقم 257 
1 - تشمل الوصية لفئة غير قابلة للحصر استقبالاً، الموجود منهم يوم وفاة الموصي ومن سيوجد.
2 - ينحصر عدد الفئة غير المعينة: بموت سائر آبائهم، أو اليأس من إنجاب من بقي منهم حياً.
3 - إذا حصل اليأس من وجود أي واحد من الموصى لهم، رجع الموصى به ميراثاً.


المادة رقم 258 
ينتفع الموجودون من الفئة غير المعينة بالموصى به، وتتغير حصص الانتفاع كلما وقعت ولادة أو وفاة.
وتقسم غلة الموصى به لغير المعينين الذين لا يمكن حصرهم على الموجود منهم.


المادة رقم 259 
يباع الموصى به لغير المعين إذا خيف عليه الضياع أو نقصان القيمة، ويشترى بثمنه ما ينتفع به الموصى لهم.


المادة رقم 260 
1 - تصرف الوصية لوجوه البرد الجائزة شرعاً على مصالحها.
2 - تصرف غلة الموصى به للمؤسسات المنتظرة لأقرب مجانس لها إلى حين وجودها.


المادة رقم 261 
يشترط في الموصى به أن يكون ملكاً للموصي، ومحله مشروعاً.


المادة رقم 262 
1 - يكون الموصى به شائعاً أو معيناً.
2 - يشمل الموصى به الشائع جميع أموال الموصي الحاضرة والمستقبلة.


المادة رقم 263 
تنفذ الوصية بحصة شائعة إذا كان ذلك في حدود ثلث التركة.


المادة رقم 264 
1 - يكون الموصى به المعين عقاراً أو منقولاً، مثلياً أو قيمياً، عيناً، أو منفعة، أو انتفاعاً بعقار أو منقول لمدة معينة أو غير معينة.
2 - من أوصى بشيء معين لشخص، ثم أوصى به لآخر قسم بينهما بالتساوي ما لم يثبت انه قصد بذلك العدول عن الوصية للأول.


5.2.3 - الفصل الثالث- الوصية بالمنافع والأقراض
(265 - 266)
المادة رقم 265 
1 - إذا كانت قيمة المال المعين، الموصى بمنفعته أو الانتفاع به، اقل من ثلث التركة، سلمت العين للموصى له لينتفع بها حسب الوصية.
2 - إذا كانت قيمة المال المعين، الموصى بمنفعته أو الانتفاع به، وكان بدل الانتفاع للمدة المحددة أكثر من ثلث التركة، خير الورثة بين إجازة الوصية، وبين إعطاء الموصى له ما يعادل ثلث التركة.
3 - إذا كانت الوصية بالمنفعة مدى حياة الموصى له، قدرت الوصية بقيمة العين.
4 - تصح الوصية بإقراض الموصى له قدراً معلوماً من المال ولا تنفذ فيما زاد من هذا المقدار على ثلث التركة إلا بإجازة الورثة.


المادة رقم 266 
للموصى له بمنفعة مال معين، أن يستعمله، أو يستغله، ولو على خلاف الحالة المبينة في الوصية بشرط عدم الإضرار بالعين.


5.2.4 - الفصل الرابع- الوصية بمثل نصيب وارث
(267 - 269)
المادة رقم 267 
إذا كانت الوصية بمثل نصيب وارث معين من ورثة الموصي، استحق الموصى له قدر نصيب هذا الوارث زائداً على الفريضة.


المادة رقم 268 
إذا كانت الوصية بنصيب وارث غير معين من ورثة الموصي أو بمثل نصيبه استحق الموصى له نصيب احدهم زائداً على الفريضة أن كان الورثة متساوين في الميراث وقدر نصيب اقلهم ميراثاً زائداً على الفريضة أن كانوا متفاضلين.


المادة رقم 269 
يستحق الموصى له بمثل نصيب الوارث نصيبه، ذكراً أو أنثى في حدود الثلث وما زاد على الثلث ينفذ في حصة من أجازه من الورثة الراشدين.


5.2.5 - الفصل الخامس- بطلان الوصية
(270 - 271)
المادة رقم 270 
تبطل الوصية في الحالات الآتية:
1 - رجوع الموصي عن وصيته صراحة أو دلالة.
2 - وفاة الموصى له حال حياة الموصي.
3 - رد الموصى له الوصية حال حياة الموصي أو بعد وفاته.
4 - قتل الموصى له الموصي سواء أكان الموصي له فاعلاً أصلياً أم شريكاً أم متسبباً شريطة أن يكون عند ارتكابه الفعل عاقلاً، بالغاً حد المسؤولية الجزائية، وسواء وقع القتل قبل الوصية أو بعدها.
5 - هلاك الموصى به المعين أو استحقاقه من قبل الغير.
6 - ارتداد الموصي أو الموصى له عن الإسلام ما لم يرجع إليه.


المادة رقم 271 
اكتساب الموصى له صفة الوارث للموصي يجعل استحقاقه معلقاً على إجازة سائر الورثة.


5.2.6 - الفصل السادس- الوصية الواجبة
(272 - 272)
المادة رقم 272 
1 - من توفي ولو حكماً وله أولاد ابن أو بنت وقد مات ذلك الابن أو تلك البنت قبله أو معه وجب لأحفاده هؤلاء في ثلث تركته وصية بالمقدار والشرائط الآتية:
أ - الوصية الواجبة لهؤلاء الأحفاد تكون بمقدار حصتهم مما يرثه أبوهم عن أصله المتوفى على فرض موت أبيهم اثر وفاة أصله المذكور على ألا يجاوز ذلك ثلث التركة.
ب - لا يستحق هؤلاء الأحفاد وصية أن كانوا وارثين لأصل أبيهم جداً كان أو جدة، أو كان قد أوصى لهم أو أعطاهم في حياته بلا عوض مقدار ما يستحقونه بهذه الوصية الواجبة، فإن أوصى لهم بأقل من ذلك وجبت تكملته وإن أوصى بأكثر كان الزائد وصية اختيارية، وإن أوصى لبعضهم فقط وجبت الوصية للآخر بقدر نصيبه.
ج - تكون هذه الوصية لأولاد الابن وأولاد البنت وان نزلوا واحداً كانوا أو أكثر للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين. يحجب فيها كل أصل فرعه دون فرع غيره ويأخذ كل فرع نصيب أصله فقط.
2 - الوصية الواجبة مقدمة على الوصايا الاختيارية في الاستيفاء من ثلث التركة.
3 - يحرم القاتل والمرتد من استحقاق الوصية الواجبة وفق أحكام هذا القانون في الوصية.


5.2.7 - الفصل السابع- تزاحم الوصايا
(273 - 273)
المادة رقم 273 
إذا ضاق الثلث عن استيفاء الوصايا المتساوية رتبة، ولم يجز الورثة الراشدون ما زاد على الثلث، يقسم على الموصى لهم قسمة غرماء، فإذا كانت أحداها بشيء معين تقع المحاصة بقيمته، فيأخذ مستحقها حصته من المعين، ويأخذ غيره حصته من سائر الثلث.


6 - الكتاب الخامس- التركات والمواريث
(274 - 361)
6.1 - الباب الاول- التركات
(274 - 312)
6.1.1 - الفصل الاول- أحكام عامة
(274 - 291)
المادة رقم 274 
التركة ما يتركه المتوفى من أموال وحقوق مالية.


المادة رقم 275 
تتعلق بالتركة حقوق مقدم بعضها على بعض، حسب الترتيب الآتي:
1 - نفقات تجهيز المتوفى بالمعروف.
2 - قضاء ديون المتوفى سواء كانت حقاً لله أو للعباد.
3 - تنفيذ الوصايا.
4 - توزيع الباقي من التركة على الورثة.


المادة رقم 276 
تحقيق الوفاة والوراثة:
1 - على طالب تحقيق الوفاة والوراثة، أن يقدم طلباً بذلك إلى المحكمة المختصة يشتمل على بيان تاريخ الوفاة وآخر موطن للمتوفى، وأسماء الورثة وموطنهم، والموصى لهم وموطنهم، وكل منقولات وعقارات التركة.
2 - يعلن قلم الكتاب الورثة والموصى لهم للحضور أمام المحكمة في الميعاد الذي يحدده لذلك، ويحقق القاضي بشهادة من يثق به، وله أن يضيف إليه التحريات الإدارية حسبما يراه.
3 - يكون تحقيق الوفاة والوراثة حجة، ما لم يصدر حكماً بخلافه أو تقرر المحكمة المختصة وقف حجيته، وتصدر المحكمة اشهاداً بحصر الورثة، وبيان نصيب كل منهم في ارثه الشرعي.


المادة رقم 277 
إجراءات تصفية التركة:
1 - إذا لم يعين المورث وصياً لتركته جاز لأحد أصحاب الشأن أن يطلب من القاضي تعيين وصي يجمع الورثة على اختياره من بينهم أو من غيرهم فإذا لم يجمع الورثة على اختيار احد تولى القاضي اختياره بعد سماع أقوالهم.
2 - يراعى تطبيق أحكام القوانين الخاصة إذا كان من بين الورثة حمل مستكن أو عديم الأهلية أو ناقصها أو غائب.


المادة رقم 278 
إذا عين المورث وصياً للتركة وجب على القاضي بناء على طلب أحد أصحاب الشأن تثبيت هذا التعيين وللوصي أن يتنحى عن ذلك.


المادة رقم 279 
للقاضي بناء على طلب احد ذوي الشأن أو النيابة العامة أو دون طلب، عزل الوصي وتعيين غيره متى ثبت ما يبرره.


المادة رقم 280 
1 - على المحكمة أن تقيد في سجل خاص الأوامر الصادرة بتعيين أوصياء التركة أو تثبيتهم إذا عينهم المورث أو عزلهم أو تنازلهم.
2 - يكون لهذا القيد أثره بالنسبة لمن يتعامل من الغير مع الورثة بشأن عقارات التركة.


المادة رقم 281 
1 - يتسلم وصي التركة أموالها بعد تعيينه ويقوم بتصفيتها برقابة القاضي وله أن يطلب أجرا يقدره القاضي.
2 - تتحمل التركة نفقات التصفية ويكون لهذه النفقات امتياز المصروفات القضائية.


المادة رقم 282 
على القاضي أن يتخذ عند الاقتضاء جميع ما يلزم للمحافظة على التركة وله أن يأمر بإيداع النقود والأوراق المالية والأشياء ذات القيمة خزينة المحكمة الكائنة في دائرتها أموال التركة كلها أو جلها حتى تتم التصفية.


المادة رقم 283 
على وصي التركة أن يصرف من مال التركة:
1 - نفقات تجهيز الميت.
2 - نفقة كافية بالقدر المقبول من هذا المال إلى الوارث المحتاج حتى تنتهي التصفية وذلك بعد استصدار أمر من المحكمة بصرفها على أن تحسم النفقة التي يأخذها كل وارث من نصيبه في التركة.
3 - يفصل القاضي في كل نزاع يتعلق بهذا الخصوص.


المادة رقم 284 
1 - لا يجوز للدائنين من وقت تعيين وصي التركة أن يتخذوا أي إجراء على التركة ولا الاستمرار في أي إجراء اتخذوه إلا في مواجهة وصي التركة.
2 - توقف جميع الإجراءات التي اتخذت ضد المورث حتى تتم تسوية جميع ديون التركة متى طلب احد ذوي الشأن ذلك.


المادة رقم 285 
لا يجوز للوارث قبل أن يتسلم إشهادا ببيان نصيبه في صافي التركة أن يتصرف في مال التركة، ولا يجوز له أن يستأدي ما للتركة من ديون أو أن يجعل منها عليه قصاصاً بدين عليها.


المادة رقم 286 
1 - على وصي التركة أن يتخذ جميع الإجراءات للمحافظة على أموالها وان يقوم بما يلزم من أعمال الإدارة وان ينوب عن التركة في الدعاوى وان يستوفي ما لها من ديون.
2 - يكون وصي التركة مسؤولاً مسؤولية الوكيل المأجور حتى إذا لم يكن مأجوراً وللمحكمة أن تطالبه بتقديم حساب عن إدارته في مواعيد محددة.


المادة رقم 287 
1 - على وصي التركة أن يوجه لدائنيها ومدينيها دعوة بتقديم بيان بما لهم من حقوق وما عليهم من ديون خلال شهرين من تاريخ نشر هذه التكاليف.
2 - يجب أن يلصق التكليف على لوحة المحكمة الكائن في دائرتها آخر موطن للمورث والمحكمة التي تقع في دائرتها أعيان التركة كلها أو جلها وان ينشر في إحدى الصحف اليومية.


المادة رقم 288 
على وصي التركة أن يودع المحكمة التي صدر منها قرار تعيينه خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ التعيين قائمة جرد بما للتركة وما عليها وتقدير قيمة هذه الأموال وعليه إخطار ذوي الشأن بهذا الإيداع بكتاب بعلم الوصول.
ويجوز له أن يطلب من المحكمة مد هذا الميعاد إذا وجد ما يبرر ذلك.


المادة رقم 289 
لوصي التركة أن يستعين في تقدير أموال التركة وجردها بخبير وأن يثبت ما تكشف عنه أوراق المورث وما يصل إلى علمه عنها وعلى الورثة أن يبلغوه بكل ما يعرفونه من ديون التركة وحقوقها.


المادة رقم 290 
يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات لخيانة الأمانة كل من استولى غشاً على شيء من مال التركة ولو كان وارثاً.


المادة رقم 291 
كل منازعة في صحة الجرد ترفع بدعوى أمام المحكمة المختصة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إيداع قائمة الجرد.


6.1.2 - الفصل الثاني- تسوية ديون التركة
(292 - 298)
المادة رقم 292 
1 - بعد انقضاء الميعاد المحدد للمنازعة في قائمة الجرد يقوم وصي التركة بعد استئذان المحكمة بوفاء الديون التي لم يقم في شأنها نزاع.
2 - أما الديون المتنازع فيها فتسوى بعد الفصل في صحتها بحكم بات.


المادة رقم 293 
على وصي التركة في حالة إفلاس التركة أو احتمال إفلاسها أن يوقف تسوية أي دين ولو لم يقم في شأنه نزاع حتى يفصل نهائياً في جميع المنازعات المتعلقة بديون التركة.


المادة رقم 294 
1 - يقوم وصي التركة بوفاء ديونها مما يحصله من حقوقها وما تشتمل عليه من نقود ومن ثم ما فيها من منقول فإن لم يف فمن ثمن ما فيها من عقار.
2 - تباع منقولات التركة وعقاراتها بالمزاد وطبقاً للإجراءات والمواعيد المنصوص عليها في البيوع الجبرية من قانون الإجراءات المدنية إلا إذا اتفق الورثة على طريقة أخرى فإذا كانت التركة مفلسة فإنه يجب موافقة جميع الدائنين على الطريقة التي اتفق عليها الورثة وللورثة في جميع الأحوال حق دخول المزاد.


المادة رقم 295 
تحل الديون غير المضمونة بتأمين عيني بوفاة المورث وللقاضي بناء على طلب جميع الورثة أن يحكم بحلول الدين المضمون بتأمين عيني وبتعيين المبلغ الذي يستحقه الدائن.


المادة رقم 296 
يجوز لكل وارث بعد توزيع الديون المؤجلة المضمونة بتأمين عيني أن يدفع القدر الذي اختص به قبل حلول الأجل.


المادة رقم 297 
لا يجوز للدائنين الذين لم يستوفوا حقوقهم لعدم ثبوتها في قائمة الجرد ولم تكن لهم تأمينات على أموال التركة أن يرجعوا على من كسب بحسن نية حقاً عينياً على تلك الأموال ولهم الرجوع على الورثة في حدود ما عاد عليهم من التركة.


المادة رقم 298 
يتولى وصي التركة بعد تسوية ديونها تنفيذ وصايا المورث وغيرها من التكاليف.


6.1.3 - الفصل الثالث- تسليم أموال التركة و قسمتها
(299 - 311)
المادة رقم 299 
بعد تنفيذ التزامات التركة يؤول ما بقي من أموالها إلى الورثة كل بحسب نصيبه الشرعي.


المادة رقم 300 
1 - يسلم وصي التركة إلى الورثة ما آل إليهم من أموالها.
2 - ويجوز للورثة بمجرد انقضاء الميعاد المحدد للمنازعات المتعلقة بجرد التركة المطالبة باستلام الأشياء والنقود التي لا تستلزمها التصفية أو بعضها وذلك بصفة مؤقتة مقابل تقديم كفالة أو من دونها.


المادة رقم 301 
لكل وارث أن يطلب من وصي التركة أن يسلمه نصيبه في الإرث مفرزاً إلا إذا كان هذا الوارث ملزماً بالبقاء في الشيوع بناء على اتفاق أو نص في القانون.


المادة رقم 302 
1 - يجوز قسمة التركة غير المستغرقة بالدين قبل الوفاء بالديون التي عليها، على أن يخصص جزء من التركة مقابل أداء ديون التركة بما فيها المضمونة بتأمين عيني.
2 - إذا كان طلب القسمة مقبولاً يقوم وصي التركة بإجراء القسمة على ألا تصبح هذه القسمة نهائية إلا بعد موافقة جميع الورثة.
3 - على وصي التركة إذا لم ينعقد إجماعهم على القسمة أن يطلب من المحكمة إجراءها وفقاً لأحكام القانون وتحسم نفقات دعوى القسمة من أنصبة الورثة.


المادة رقم 303 
تسري على قسمة التركة القواعد المقررة في القسمة كما تسري عليها أحكام المواد الآتية.


المادة رقم 304 
إذا كان بين أموال التركة ما يستغل زراعياً أو صناعياً أو تجارياً ويعتبر وحدة اقتصادية قائمة بذاتها ولم يتفق الورثة على استمرار العمل فيها ولم يتعلق بها حق الغير وجب تخصيصه بكامله لمن يطلبه من الورثة إذا كان أقدرهم على الاضطلاع به بشرط تحديد قيمته وحسمها من نصيبه في التركة فإذا تساوت قدرة الورثة على الاضطلاع به خصص لمن يعطي من بينهم اعلي قيمة بحيث لا تقل عن ثمن المثل.


المادة رقم 305 
إذا اختص احد الورثة عند قسمة التركة بدين لها فإن باقي الورثة لا يضمنون الدين إذا أفلس بعد القسمة إلا إذا اتفق على غير ذلك.


المادة رقم 306 
تصح الوصية بقسمة أعيان التركة على ورثة الموصي بحيث يعين لكل وارث أو لبعض الورثة قدر نصيبه وتأخذ حكم الوصية لوارث.


المادة رقم 307 
يجوز الرجوع في القسمة المضافة إلى ما بعد الموت وتصبح لازمة بوفاة الموصي.


المادة رقم 308 
إذا لم تشمل القسمة جميع أموال المورث وقت وفاته فإن الأموال التي لم تدخل في القسمة تؤول شائعة إلى الورثة طبقاً لقواعد الميراث.


المادة رقم 309 
إذا مات قبل وفاة المورث واحد أو أكثر من الورثة المحتملين الذين دخلوا في القسمة فإن الحصة المفرزة التي وقعت في نصيب من مات تؤول شائعة إلى باقي الورثة طبقاً لقواعد الميراث وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام الوصية الواجبة.


المادة رقم 310 
تسري في القسمة المضافة إلى ما بعد الموت أحكام القسمة عامة ما عدا أحكام الغبن.


المادة رقم 311 
إذا لم تشمل القسمة ديون التركة أو شملتها ولكن لم يوافق الدائنون على هذه القسمة جاز لأي وارث عند عدم الاتفاق مع الدائنين أن يطلب من المحكمة إجراء القسمة وتسوية الديون على أن تراعي بقدر الإمكان القسمة التي أوصى بها المورث والاعتبارات التي بنيت عليها.


6.1.4 - الفصل الرابع- احكام التركات التي لم تصف
(312 - 312)
المادة رقم 312 
إذا لم تكن التركة قد صفيت وفقاً للأحكام السابقة جاز لدائني التركة العاديين ان ينفذوا بحقوقهم أو بما أوصى به لهم على عقارات التركة التي حصل التصرف فيها أو التي رتبت عليها حقوق عينية لصالح الغير إذا وقعوا عليها حجزاً لقاء ديونهم قبل تسجيل التصرفات.


6.2 - الباب الثاني- المواريث
(313 - 361)
6.2.1 - الفصل الأول- أحكام عامة
(313 - 320)
المادة رقم 313 
الإرث انتقال حتمي لأموال وحقوق مالية، بوفاة مالكها، لمن استحقها.


المادة رقم 314 
أركان الإرث:
1 المورث
2 الوارث
3 الميراث


المادة رقم 315 
أسباب الإرث: الزوجية، والقرابة.


المادة رقم 316 
يشترط لاستحاق الإرث: موت المورث حقيقة أو حكما، وحياة وارثه حين موته حقيقة أو تقديرا، والعلم بجهة الإرث.


المادة رقم 317 
من موانع الإرث قتل المورث عمدا سواء أكان القاتل فاعلا أصليا أم شريكا متسببا، ويشترط أن يكون القتل بلا حق ولا عذر وأن يكون القاتل عاقلا بالغا.


المادة رقم 318 
لا توارث مع اختلاف الدين.


المادة رقم 319 
إذا مات اثنان أو أكثر، وكان بينهم توارث، ولم يعرف أيهم مات أو لا فلا استحقاق لأحدهم في تركة الآخر.


المادة رقم 320 
يكون الإرث بالفرض، ثم بالتعصيب، أو بهما معا، ثم بالرحم.


6.2.2 - الفصل الثاني- الفروض و أصحابها
(321 - 328)
المادة رقم 321 
1 الفرض: حصة مقدرة للوارث في التركة.
2 الفروض هي: النصف، والربع، والثمن، والثلثان، والثلث، والسدس، وثلث الباقي.
3 أصحاب الفروض: الأبوان، الزوجان، الجد لأب وإن علا، الجدة التي تدلي بوارث، البنات، بنات الابن وإن نزل، الأخوات مطلقا، الأخ لأم.


المادة رقم 322 
أصحاب النصف:
1 الزوج بشرط عدم الفرع الوارث للزوجة.
2 البنت شرط انفرادها عن الوالد، ذكرا كان أو أنثى.
3 بنت الابن وإن نزل بشرط انفرادها عن الولد، وعن ولد ابن مساو لها أو أعلى منها.
4 الأخت الشقيقة، أن لم يكن ثمة شقيق، ولا شقيقة أخرى، ولا فرع وارث للمتوفي، ولا أب، ولا جد لأب.
5 الأخت لأب، إذا انفردت ولم يكن ثمة أخ لأب، ولا شقيق، ولا شقيقة، ولا فرع وارث للمتوفي، ولا أب، ولا جد لأب.


المادة رقم 323 
أصحاب الربع:
1 الزوج عند وجود الفرع الوارث للزوجة.
2 الزوجة ولو تعددت إذا لم يكن للزوج فرع وارث.


المادة رقم 324 
أصحاب الثمن:
الزوجة ولو تعددت عند وجود الفرع الوارث للزوج.


المادة رقم 325 
أصحاب الثلثين:
1 البنتان فأكثر إذا لم يكن ثمة ابن للمتوفى.
2 بنتا الابن فأكثر وان نزل أبوهما إذا لم يكن ثمة ولد صلبي للمتوفى، ولا ابن ابن في درجتهما، ولا ولد ابن أعلا منهما.
3 الشقيقتان فأكثر إذا لم يكن ثمة شقيق، ولا فرع وارث للمتوفى، ولا أب ولا جد لأب.
4 الأختان لأب فأكثر إذا لم يكن ثمة أخ لأب، ولا شقيق، ولا شقيقة، ولا فرع وارث للمتوفي، ولا أب ولا جد لأب.


المادة رقم 326 
أصحاب الثلث:
1 الأم عند عدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى، وعدم وجود اثنين فأكثر من الإخوة والأخوات مطلقا، ما لم ينحصر ميراثها مع أحد الزوجين والأب فتستحق حينئذ ثلث الباقي.
2 الاثنان فأكثر من أولاد الأم عند عدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى، ولا أب ولا جد لأب، ويقسم الثلث بينهم بالتساوي للذكر مثل الأنثى.
3 الجد لأب إذا كان معه الإخوة الأشقاء، أو لأب أو هما معا أكثر من أخوين، أو ما يعادلهما من الأخوات، ولم يكن ثمة وارث بالفرض.


المادة رقم 327 
أصحاب السدس:
1 الأب مع الفرع الوارث.
2 الجد لأب في الحالات التالية:
أ إذا كان معه فرع وارث للمتوفى.
ب إذا كان معه وارثون بالفرض، ونقص نصيبه عن السدس، أو ثلث الباقي، أو لم يفضل عنهم شيء.
ج إذا كان معه صاحب فرض، وأكثر من أخوين، أو ما يعادلهما من الأخوات، أشقاء أو لأب، وكان السدس خيرا له من ثلث الباقي.
3 الأم مع الفرع الوارث، أو مع اثنين فأكثر من الإخوة والأخوات مطلقا.
4 الجدة الصحيحة وإن علت، واحدة كانت أو أكثر، بشرط عدم وجود حاجب لها.
5 بنت الابن واحدة فأكثر، وإن نزل أبوها، مع البنت الصلبية الواحدة، أو مع بنت ابن واحدة أعلى منها درجة، إذا لم يكن ثمة ابن، ولا ابن ابن أعلى منها، ولا في درجتها.
6 الأخت لأب، واحدة كانت أو أكثر، مع الشقيقة الواحدة، إذا لم يكن ثمة فرع وارث للمتوفى، ولا أب، ولا جد لأب، ولا شقيق، ولا أخ لأب.
7 الواحد من الإخوة لأم ذكرا كان أو أنثى، عند عدم وجود فرع وارث للمتوفى، ولا أب، ولا جد لأب، وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (347) من هذا القانون.


المادة رقم 328 
أصحاب ثلث الباقي:
1 الأم مع أحد الزوجين والأب، إذا لم يكن ثمة فرع وارث للمتوفى ولا اثنان فأكثر من الإخوة أو الأخوات مطلقا.
2 الجد لأب، إذا كان معه ذو فرض، وأكثر من أخوين، أو ما يعادلهما من الأخوات أشقاء أو لأب، وكان ثلث الباقي خيرا له من السدس.


6.2.3 - الفصل الثالث- العصبات
(329 - 335)
المادة رقم 329 
1 التعصيب استحقاق غير محدد في التركة.
2 العصبة أنواع ثلاثة:
أ عصبة بالنفس.
ب عصبة بالغير.
ج عصبة مع الغير.


المادة رقم 330 
العصبة بالنفس أربع جهات مقدم بعضها على بعض حسب الترتيب الآتي:
1 البنوة: وتشمل الأبناء، وأبناء الابن وإن نزل.
2 الأبوة: وتشمل الأب والجد لأب وإن علا.
3 الأخوة: وتشمل الإخوة الأشقاء، أو لأب، وبنيهم وإن نزلوا.
4 العمومة: وتشمل أعمام المتوفى لأبوين أو لأب، وأعمام أبيه، وأعمام الجد لأب وإن علا أشقاء أو لأب، وأبناء الأعمام أشقاء أو لأب وإن نزلوا.


المادة رقم 331 
يستحق العاصب بالنفس التركة إذا لم يوجد أحد من ذوي الفروض، ويستحق ما بقي منها إن وجد، ولا شيء له إن استغرقت الفروض التركة.


المادة رقم 332 
1 يقدم في التعصيب الأولى جهة حسب الترتيب الوارد في المادة (330) من هذا القانون، ثم الأقرب درجة إلى المتوفى عند اتخاذ الجهة، ثم الأقوى قرابة عند التساوي في الدرجة.
2 يشترك العصبات في استحقاق حصتهم من الإرث عند اتحادهم في الجهة، وتساويهم في الدرجة والقوة.


المادة رقم 333 
إذا اجتمع الجد لأب، مع الإخوة أشقاء أو لأب، أو معهما ذكورا، أو إناثا، أو مختلطين، سواء أكان معهم ذو فرض أم لا، فيرث الجد بالتعصيب على اعتبار أنه أخ آخر للمتوفى، ما لم يكن السدس أو ثلث الباقي خيرا له مع مراعاة حكم المادة (346) من هذا القانون.


المادة رقم 334 
1 العصبة بالغير:
أ البنت فأكثر، مع الابن فأكثر.
ب بنت الابن وإن نزل، واحدة فأكثر، مع ابن الابن فأكثر، سواء كان في درجتها، أو أنزل منها، إن احتاجت إليه، ويحجبها إذا كان أعلى منها.
ج الأخت الشقيقة فأكثر، مع الأخ الشقيق فأكثر.
د الأخت لأب فأكثر، مع الأخ لأب فأكثر.
2 يكون الإرث في هذه الأحوال للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين.


المادة رقم 335 
العصبة مع الغير: الأخت الشقيقة، أو لأب، واحدة أو أكثر، مع البنت، أو بنت الإبن، واحدة فأكثر، وهي في هذه الحالة كالأخ في استحقاق الباقي، وفي حجب باقي العصبات.


6.2.4 - الفصل الرابع- الوارثون بالفرض والتعصيب
(336 - 336)
المادة رقم 336 
الوارثون بالفرض والتعصيب:
1 الأب أو الجد لأب، مع البنت، أو بنت الابن، وإن نزل أبوها.
2 الزوج، إذا كان ابن عم للمتوفاة يأخذ نصيبه فرضا، وما استحقه ببنوة العمومة تعصيبا.
3 الأخ لأم، واحدا أو أكثر، إذا كان ابن عم للمتوفى يأخذ نصيبه فرضا، وما استحقه ببنوة العمومة تعصيبا.


6.2.5 - الفصل الخامس- الحجب و الحرمان
(337 - 342)
المادة رقم 337 
1 الحجب: حرمان وارث من كل الميراث، أو بعضه لوجود وارث آخر أحق به منه.
2 الحجب نوعان: حجب حرمان، وحجب نقصان.
3 المحجوب من الإرث قد يحجب غيره.
4 الممنوع من الإرث لا يحجب غيره.


المادة رقم 338 
1 يحجب الجد الصحيح بالأب، وبكل جد عاصب أدلى به.
2 تحجب الجدة القريبة الجدة البعيدة، إلا إذا كانت القربى من جهة الأب فلا تحجب البعدى من جهة الأم، وتحجب الأم الجدة الصحيحة مطلقا، كما يحجب الأب الجدة لأب، ويحجب الجد الصحيح الجدة إذا كانت أصلا له.


المادة رقم 339 
يحجب أولاد الأم بكل من الأب والجد الصحيح وإن علا، والولد وولد الابن وإن نزل.


المادة رقم 340 
يحجب كل من الابن وابن الابن وإن نزل، بنت الابن التي تكون أنزل منه درجة، ويحجبها أيضا بنتان أو بنتا ابن أعلى منها درجة ما لم يكن معها من يعصبها.


المادة رقم 341 
يحجب كل من الأب والابن وابن الابن وإن نزل الإخوة والأخوات لأبوين.


المادة رقم 342 
يحجب كل من الأب والابن وابن الابن وإن نزل الأخت لأب، كما يحجبها الأخ لأبوين والأخت لأبوين إذا كانت عصبة مع غيرها طبقا لحكم المادة (335)، من هذا القانون والأختان لأبوين إذا لم يوجد أخ لأب، كما يحجب الإخوة لأب كل من الأب والابن وابن الابن وإن نزل والأخ الشقيق والأخت الشقيقة إذا كانت عصبة مع الغير.


6.2.6 - الفصل السادس- الرد والعول
(343 - 345)
المادة رقم 343 
الرد: زيادة في أنصبة ذوي الفروض بنسبة فروضهم، إذا زاد أصل المسألة على مجموع سهامها.


المادة رقم 344 
إذا لم تستغرق الفروض التركة ولم توجد عصبة من النسب رد الباقي على غير الزوجين من أصحاب الفروض بنسبة فروضهم، ويرد باقي التركة إلى الزوجين إذا لم يوجد عصبة من النسب أو أحد أصحاب الفروض النسبية أو أحد ذوي الأرحام.


المادة رقم 345 
1- العول: نقص في أنصبة ذوي الفروض بنسبة فروضهم، إذا زادت السهام على أصل المسألة.
2- يعتبر ما عالت إليه المسألة أصلا تقسم التركة بحسبه.


6.2.7 - الفصل السابع- مسائل خاصة
(246 - 248)
6.2.7.1 - الفرع الأول- الأكدرية
(346 - 346)
المادة رقم 346 
يعصب الجد الأخت الشقيقة أو لأب ، ولا ترث معه بالفرض إلا في الأكثرية ، وهي زوج ، وأم ، وجد ، وأخت شقيقة أو لأب .
للزوج النصف ، وللأم الثلث ، وللجد السدس ، ويفرض للأخت النصف يضم إلى سدس الجد ويقسم المجموع بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الانثيين.


6.2.7.2 - الفرع الثاني- المشتركة
(347 - 347)
المادة رقم 347 
يرث الأخ الشقيق بالتعصيب ، إلا في المشتركة وهي زوج ،وأم أو جدة ، وعدد من الإخوة لأم ،وأخ شقيق أو أشقاء.
للزوج النصف ، وللأم أو الجدة السدس ، ويقسم الثلث بين الإخوة لأم والاخوة الأشقاء للذكر مثل حظ الأنثى.


6.2.7.3 - الفرع الثالث- المالكية وشبهها
(348 - 348)
المادة رقم 348 
لا يحجب الجد الأخ الشقيق أو لأب، إلا في مسألة المالكية وشبهها:
المالكية: زوج، وأم وجد، وإخوة لأم، وأخ لأب، للزوج النصف وللأم السدس وللجد الباقي بالتعصيب.
شبه المالكية: زوج، وأم، وجد وإخوة لأم، وأخ شقيق، للزوج النصف، وللأم السدس، وللجد الباقي بالتعصيب.


6.2.8 - الفصل الثامن- ميراث ذو الأرحام
(349 - 352)
المادة رقم 349 
ذوو الأرحام أربعة أصناف:
الصنف الأول:
أولاد البنات وإن نزلوا، وأولاد بنات الابن وإن نزل.
الصنف الثاني:
الأجداد الرحميون وإن علوا، والجدات الرحميات وإن علون.
الصنف الثالث:
1- أبناء الإخوة لأم، وأولادهم وإن نزلوا.
2- أولاد الأخوات مطلقا وإن نزلوا.
3- بنات الأخوة مطلقا، وأولادهن وإن نزلوا.
4- بنات أبناء الأخوة مطلقا، وإن نزلن، وأولادهن وإن نزلوا.
الصنف الرابع:
يشمل ست طوائف:
1- أعمام المتوفى لأم، وعماته مطلقا وأخواله وخالاته مطلقا.
2- أولاد من ذكروا في الفقرة السابقة وإن نزلوا، وبنات أعمام الميت لأبوين أو لأب، وبنات أبنائهم وإن نزلوا، وأولاد من ذكرن وإن نزلوا.
3- أعمام أبي المتوفى لأم، وعمات وأخوال وخالات أبيه مطلقاً "قرابة الأب"، وأعمام وعمات وأخوال وخالات أم المتوفى مطلقاً "قرابة الأم".
4- أولاد من ذكروا في الفقرة السابقة وإن نزلوا، وبنات أعمام أبي المتوفى لأبوين أو لأحدهما، وبنات أبنائهم وإن نزلوا، وأولاد من ذكروا وإن نزلوا.
5- أعمام أبي أبي المتوفى لأم، وأعمام أم أبيه، وعمات أبوي أبيه، وأخوالهما، وخالاتهما مطلقاً (قرابة الأب) وأعمام أبوي أم المتوفى، وعماتها، وأخوالهما، وخالاتهما مطلقاً (قرابة الأم).
6- أولاد من ذكروا في الفقرة السابقة وإن نزلوا، وبنات أعمام أبي أبي المتوفى لأبوين أو لأحدهما، وبنات أبنائهم وإن نزلوا، وأولاد من ذكروا وإن نزلوا.


المادة رقم 350 
1- الصنف الأول من ذوي الأرحام أولادهم بالميراث أقربهم درجة إلى المتوفى، فإذا تساووا في الدرجة فولد صاحب الفرض أولى من ولد ذوي الرحم، وإذا كانوا جميعاً أولاد صاحب فرض أو لم يكن فيهم ولد صاحب فرض اشتركوا في الإرث.
2- الصنف الثاني من ذوي الأرحام، أولادهم بالميراث أقربهم درجة إلى المتوفى، فإذا تساووا في الدرجة، قدم من كان يدلي بصاحب فرض، وإذا تساووا في الدرجة، وليس فيهم من يدلي بصاحب فرض، أو كانوا كلهم يدلون بصاحب فرض، فإن كانوا جميعاً من جهة الأب أو من جهة الأم، اشتركوا في الإرث، وإن اختلفت جهاتهم، فالثلثان لقرابة الأب، والثلث لقرابة الأم.
3- الصنف الثالث من ذوي الأرحام، أولاهم بالميراث أقربهم درجة إلى المتوفى، فإذا تساووا في الدرجة، وكان بعضهم ولد وارث وبعضهم ولد ذي رحم، قدم الأول على الثاني، وإلا قدم أقواهم قرابة للمتوفى، فمن كان أصله لأبوين فهو أولى ممن كان أصله لأحدهما، ومن كان أصله لأب فهو أولى ممن كان أصله لأم، فإن اتحدوا في الدرجة، وقوة القرابة، اشتركوا في الإرث.


المادة رقم 351 
1- إذا انفرد في الطائفة الأولى من طوائف الصنف الرابع المبينة بالمادة (349) من هذا القانون قرابة الأب، وهم أعمام المتوفى لأم، وعماته مطلقاً، أو قرابة الأم، وهم أخوال المتوفى، وخالاته مطلقاً قدم أقواهم قرابة، فمن كان لأبوين فهو أولى ممن كان لأحدهما، ومن كان لأب فهو أولى ممن كان لأم، وإن تساووا في قوة القرابة اشتركوا في الإرث، وعند اجتماع الفريقين، يكون الثلثان لقرابة الأب، والثلث لقرابة الأم، ويقسم نصيب كل فريق على النحو المتقدم.
وتطبق أحكام الفقرة السابقة على الطائفتين الثالثة والخامسة.
2-يقدم في الطائفة الأقرب منهم درجة على الأبعد ، ولو كان من غير جهة قرابته ، وعند التساوي ، واتحاد جهة القرابة ، يقدم الأقوى إن كانوا جميعاً أولاد عاصب ، أو أولاد ذي رحم، فاذا كانوا مختلفين ، قدم ولد العاصب على ولد ذي الرحم ، وعند اختلاف جهة القرابة يكون الثلثان لقرابة الأب ، والثلث لقرابة الأم ، فما ناله كل فريق يقسم بينهم بالطريقة المتقدمة.
وتطبق أحكام الفقرة السابقة على الطائفتين الرابعة والسادسة.
3-لا اعتبار لتعدد جهات القرابة في وارث من ذوي الارحام إلا عند اختلاف الجانب .


المادة رقم 352 
يكون للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين في توريث ذوي الأرحام باستثناء أولاد الأخوة من الأم فيكون ميراثهم بالسوية بين الذكر والأنثى.


6.2.9 - الفصل التاسع- الإرث بالتقدير
(353 - 355)
المادة رقم 353 
يوقف للمفقود من تركة مورثه نصيبه فيها على تقدير حياته ، فإن ظهر حياً أخذه ، وإن حكم بموته رد نصيبه إلى من يستحقه من ورثته وقت الحكم.


المادة رقم 354 
يوقف للحمل من تركة مورثه أوفر النصيبين لذكرين أو أنثيين على تقدير أن الحمل توأم ، ويعطى باقي الورثة أقل النصيبين ، ويسوي توزيع التركة حسب الانصبة الشرعية بعد الوضع.


المادة رقم 355 
إذا نقص الموقوف للحمل عما يستحقه يرجع بالباقي على من دخلت الزيادة في نصيبه من الورثة، وإذا زاد الموقوف للحمل عما يستحقه رد الزائد على من يستحقه من الورثة.


6.2.10 - الفصل العاشر- التخارج
(356 - 356)
المادة رقم 356 
1- التخارج هو اتفاق الورثة على ترك بعضهم نصيبه المعلوم لديه من التركة لبعضهم الآخر مقابل شيء معلوم.
2- إذا تخارج أحد الورثة مع آخر منهم استحق نصيبه وحل محله في التركة.
3- إذا تخارج أحد الورثة مع باقيهم فإن كان المدفوع له من التركة، طرحت سهام المتخارج من أصل المسألة، وبقيت سهام الباقين على حالها، وإن كان المدفوع له من مالهم ولم ينص في عقد التخارج على طريقة قسمة نصيب المتخارج، قسم عليهم بنسبة ما دفعه كل منهم، فإن لم يعرف المدفوع من كل منهم قسم نصيبه عليهم بالتساوي.


6.2.11 - الفصل الحادي عشر- مسائل متنوعة
(357 - 361)
المادة رقم 357 
1- إذا أقر المتوفى في حال حياته بالنسب على نفسه فلا يتعدى إقراره إلى الورثة ما لم يستوف الإقرار شروط صحته.
2- وإذا أقر بنسب على غيره لم يثبت وفقاً للمادة (93) من هذا القانون، ولم يرجع عن إقراره، استحق المقر له تركة المقر ما لم يكن ثمة وارث له.
3- إذا أقر بعض الورثة لآخر، بالنسب على مورثهم، شارك المقر له المقر في استحقاقه من الميراث دون سواه ما لم يكن محجوبا به.


المادة رقم 358 
يرث ولد الزنى من أمه وقرابتها، وترثه أمه وقرابتها، وكذلك ولد اللعان.


المادة رقم 359 
للخنثى المشكل، نصف النصيبين على تقدير الذكورة والأنوثة.


المادة رقم 360 
تركة من لا وارث له تكون وقفاً خيرياً باسمه للفقراء والمساكين وطلبة العلم بنظارة الهيئة العامة للأوقاف.


المادة رقم 361 
يعتبر باطلا كل تحايل على أحكام الميراث بالبيع أو الهبة أو الوصية أو غير ذلك من التصرفات.


7 - أحكام ختامية
(362 - 363)
المادة رقم 362 
يلغى كل حكم يخالف أو يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون.


المادة رقم 363 
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره.

----------

